# Portsmouth reptile & amphibian society breeders meeting



## ipreferaflan

That's the Portsmouth show, right?

October 24th. 10 til 4.

Who is going? Let's organise a PROPER meet up this time because Kempton was a shambles.

If not we'll all have to wear badges and badges are duuuuuuumb.


----------



## Ron Magpie

You could wear your duck...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I want to go, waiting to see if pipkin is going too!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Are you coming along, Ron?

Come along Jazz.

We'll all arrange a proper meet up.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I will have a look at transport costs etc.. Argh why are these shows always on a sunday! Make's everything difficult :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Bit of a trek for me- I'd have to get a train into London then one down from Waterloo. Might be worth it though, since I missed Kempton. Any phibs, do we think?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Bit of a trek for me- I'd have to get a train into London then one down from Waterloo. Might be worth it though, since I missed Kempton. Any phibs, do we think?


Oh come on. That's NUFFIN.

Should be more 'phibs than Kempton fo' sho'.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh come on. That's NUFFIN.
> 
> Should be more 'phibs than Kempton fo' sho'.


 Well, in the sense I have an annual season ticket to town, it *is* nuffin. But the Jubilee Line is permanently f:censor:d on weekends- the hardest part is actually getting across London.


----------



## Ben W

I will have a table there, so will see dome of you I'm sure


----------



## Pipkin28

Yup, I've spoken to my mate who lives in Gosport and I'm going to stay with her for the weekend, so I'll be there!!


----------



## RhianB87

If I am at home I will be there! I even printed out my badge for Kempton


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Yup, I've spoken to my mate who lives in Gosport and I'm going to stay with her for the weekend, so I'll be there!!


I guess that means I can't go. maybe next year!
Unless I speak to family who live in the area.


----------



## sambridge15

i live in havant the town its in...i also live a 1-2 min walk away:2thumb: enjoy your long drives and train journeys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I guess that means I can't go. maybe next year!
> Unless I speak to family who live in the area.


Get a train you pansy.



sambridge15 said:


> i live in havant the town its in...i also live a 1-2 min walk away:2thumb: enjoy your long drives and train journeys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


20 minute boat for me


----------



## RhianB87

I am hoping that the OH will of passed his test by then :whistling2: Then its only about 45 min drive if I remember rightly!


Otherwise I have no idea how I am going to get there.


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> I am hoping that the OH will of passed his test by then :whistling2: Then its only about 45 min drive if I remember rightly!
> 
> 
> Otherwise I have no idea how I am going to get there.


I highly recommend a method of transport known as...

THE TRAIN


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> I highly recommend a method of transport known as...
> 
> THE TRAIN


 
Dunno how near it is to the station!!

I'm shocked you didnt put up a photo of a train!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Dunno how near it is to the station!!
> 
> I'm shocked you didnt put up a photo of a train!


I can't see pictures because I'm at work.


I can't even see the picture manda posted.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

The train would take 5 hours with 3 changes! Just looked and I wouldn't be able to get there until 2.30-3 at the earliest and that's the first train of the day!
The coaches on that day take 7 hours!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The train would take 5 hours with 3 changes! Just looked and I wouldn't be able to get there until 2.30-3 at the earliest and that's the first train of the day!
> The coaches on that day take 7 hours!


That is mental! I've done Southampton-Plymouth a good few times before. Only takes like 3 hours and Portsmouth isn't far from Southampton.

WEIRD!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The train would take 5 hours with 3 changes! Just looked and I wouldn't be able to get there until 2.30-3 at the earliest and that's the first train of the day!
> The coaches on that day take 7 hours!


 
Could you do most of the travelling the day before and get a cheap b and b?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> That is mental! I've done Southampton-Plymouth a good few times before. Only takes like 3 hours and Portsmouth isn't far from Southampton.
> 
> WEIRD!


This is to Havant train station which is close to the show... Its not worth me going to be honest..Its because its a sunday. I'd have to fork out £10 on taxi fare to get to the train station for that time too as the busses dont start running til 9am on a sunday 
trainline: buy cheap train tickets, get UK train times & fares - book seats online
Heres the portsmouth timetable
trainline: buy cheap train tickets, get UK train times & fares - book seats online

I really don't fancy trying to find my way around on my own... too much of a long day and a lot of money. :blush:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Could you do most of the travelling the day before and get a cheap b and b?


I could do, but i'm not happy going on my own really. :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I could do, but i'm not happy going on my own really. :blush:


Can't you take a friend with you or summink?

I'm not going on my own!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Nobody wants to go! my boyfriend works sundays and can't get it off. My brother said he'll come along, but my parents won't let him because its before a school day! 

Looks like i'm going to have to miss out


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nobody wants to go! my boyfriend works sundays and can't get it off. My brother said he'll come along, but my parents won't let him because its before a school day!
> 
> Looks like i'm going to have to miss out


 
That sucks  Can your boyfriend not book one day as holiday?


----------



## Pipkin28

Travel up with me on the friday and stay with your family over there, then we can meet up on the sunday on the train to Havant!

Then we can travel home together on Sunday!

Havant rail station is literally on the doorstep of the leisure centre, going by google maps!


----------



## ipreferaflan

He must be able to! It's like 2 months away.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

he's booked all his holiday for the year, due to us going on holiday etc and he's coming to a family party with me this weekend. Also he's swapped days etc because of interviews. His boss is very strict.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Travel up with me on the friday and stay with your family over there, then we can meet up on the sunday on the train to Havant!
> 
> Then we can travel home together on Sunday!
> 
> Havant rail station is literally on the doorstep of the leisure centre, going by google maps!


I won't be able to get 2 days off work  I've used pretty much all my holiday time.
I'll have a word with my family when I see them at the weekend.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> he's booked all his holiday for the year, due to us going on holiday etc and he's coming to a family party with me this weekend. Also he's swapped days etc because of interviews. His boss is very strict.


Aww no that sucks  

Tell him to pull a sicky :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Aww no that sucks
> 
> Tell him to pull a sicky :whistling2:


:lol2: He's far too sensible for that. Anyway he's planning on going back to uni, so he might be tied up with that. Its all uncertain at the moment! We were hoping to have our own place by christmas..thats not going to happen now. Argh... rant over :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

bugger  

I would offer a bed but I dont have any spare ones


----------



## ipreferaflan

Excuses, excuses. Tsk!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Excuses, excuses. Tsk!


:lol2:

It should be doable for me, the only question is whether it's worth the faff. Is Havent on the main Portsmouth line?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It should be doable for me, the only question is whether it's worth the faff. Is Havent on the main Portsmouth line?


Yes i am pretty sure it is.


----------



## manda88

Well me and Matt will be there! I love the drive to Portsmouth. And harv the pic you can't see that I posted on the other thread was of a horse bucking, so it meant buck off. And isn't my camera trick fabulous! Your pics looks amazing all thanks to me!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'll have a word with my cousin about staying on the Saturday.


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> It should be doable for me, the only question is whether it's worth the faff. Is Havent on the main Portsmouth line?


 
You may have to change trains if it's a small station, large through trains may not stop. So it could be change at Chichester or through to Portsmouth to go back to Havant. You're best off checking the National Rail Enquiries website!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Well me and Matt will be there! I love the drive to Portsmouth. And harv the pic you can't see that I posted on the other thread was of a horse bucking, so it meant buck off. And isn't my camera trick fabulous! Your pics looks amazing all thanks to me!


Thanks Mandy. It'll be good to see you and Matt again.
I bet you still need to watch Inglourious Basterds. Do it. Do it for him.
He'll love it.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks Mandy. It'll be good to see you and Matt again.
> I bet you still need to watch Inglourious Basterds. Do it. Do it for him.
> He'll love it.


Yeah we still haven't watched it yet, although on the day you said to watch it one of our friends had their status as 'Inglourious Basterds is a sh*tty sh*t sh*t film!' haha. We'll definitely have to get some photos of us all this time! We'll find a pub nearby and go there afterwards or something.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yeah we still haven't watched it yet, although on the day you said to watch it one of our friends had their status as 'Inglourious Basterds is a sh*tty sh*t sh*t film!' haha. We'll definitely have to get some photos of us all this time! We'll find a pub nearby and go there afterwards or something.


It's actually amazing. It's one of the best Tarantino films ever.

I'm game for photos and pub.


----------



## RhianB87

Manda.. If the OH doesnt want to come to this one could I possible get a lift. Pretty pretty please :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Say no, manda!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sorry FA. You know I don't mean it.

ONE HOUR AND THEN A WEEK LONG HOLIDAY.

Woo!

EDIT: I've made this off topic. Sorry.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Say no, manda!


 
How Rude!!! :devil:

I am off to Reading Festival on Thursday! The weather best clear up!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's actually amazing. It's one of the best Tarantino films ever.
> 
> I'm game for photos and pub.


I know everyone loves it, but Pulp Fiction is an excellent film, I also like From Dusk til Dawn, and obviously Kill Bill! LOVE Kill Bill.



FallenAngel said:


> Manda.. If the OH doesnt want to come to this one could I possible get a lift. Pretty pretty please :flrt:


Yeah I don't see why not! Will you get a train to Woking or something and we pick you up from the station?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I know everyone loves it, but Pulp Fiction is an excellent film, I also like From Dusk til Dawn, and obviously Kill Bill! LOVE Kill Bill.


Good films. From Dusk til Dawn is okay...
You'll love Inglourious is you like Kill Bill and Pulp.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yeah I don't see why not! Will you get a train to Woking or something and we pick you up from the station?


Cheers, Woking is really easy for me to get to 

I will let you know for def nearer the time!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Good films. From Dusk til Dawn is okay...
> You'll love Inglourious is you like Kill Bill and Pulp.


I don't even have Pulp on DVD! Another film I love that has othing to do with Tarantino is The Patriot, sooooo good, and Braveheart! I love films set in those old battle sort of times.



FallenAngel said:


> Cheers, Woking is really easy for me to get to
> 
> I will let you know for def nearer the time!


Cool cool, you'll owe me a leo for this! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## richie.b

ill be going might even have a table if its not too late to book one :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Selling???


----------



## ipreferaflan

richie.b said:


> ill be going might even have a table if its not too late to book one :2thumb:


Are you getting back into it?!


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> ill be going might even have a table if its not too late to book one :2thumb:


:gasp::gasp::gasp: do it!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Il be there!


----------



## richie.b

Dont get to excited ill proberbly only be selling vivs and bits and pieces, no livestock as yet got to breed it first. Unless any of the people i know have any frogs to sell

Yer flanman im just getting a few things for myself not starting up frogsgalore like it was still havent got time, have to wait couple of years untill i retire for that : victory:


----------



## richie.b

Oh and there were more amphibians at this show last year than kempton, but that might not be the same this year depends what people got to sell i suppose, still worth a look though


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks like Pipkin and I are going! *dance*


----------



## manda88

Really really really really really looking forward to this now!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:2thumb::2thumb: I can't wait! We all need name badges :lol2:


----------



## andie

Do you need to bea member of a club or anything to attend this, i might go if they let just anyone in


----------



## RhianB87

andie said:


> Do you need to bea member of a club or anything to attend this, i might go if they let just anyone in


 
Anyone can go but you get in for cheaper if your a member.


----------



## andie

FallenAngel said:


> Anyone can go but you get in for cheaper if your a member.


Cheers for that  might just have a mosey down ..


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It will be a fun...but tiring day!


----------



## manda88

It's only 50p cheaper if you're a member, it's £3 for us mere mortals :2thumb:


----------



## andie

£3 :gasp: gonna have to start putting back me pocket money..


----------



## manda88

andie said:


> £3 :gasp: gonna have to start putting back me pocket money..


I've been saving since Kempton! I've got £2.87 so far, only a few pence to go!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I've been saving since Kempton! I've got £2.87 so far, only a few pence to go!


I hope you get enough pennies saved up in time!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I've been saving since Kempton! I've got £2.87 so far, only a few pence to go!


Can you two lovely babes pick me up from Portsmouth harbour and drive me thar?

I'll pay you in gold.


----------



## Ben W

I have a table so i guess i will see some of you then:lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I hope you get enough pennies saved up in time!


I'm sure I'll manage it 



ipreferaflan said:


> Can you two lovely babes pick me up from Portsmouth harbour and drive me thar?
> 
> I'll pay you in gold.


We can indeed :2thumb: is it you +1 or just you on your lonesome?


----------



## Alex M

Ben W said:


> I have a table so i guess i will see some of you then:lol2:


I'm going with Benji, helping on his table with the odd 'phib or two, and will be meeting Richie there - Come say hello, will be good to meet you and maybe have a beer.

Sorry, i meant coffee.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> We can indeed :2thumb: is it you +1 or just you on your lonesome?


It'll just be meeee. Thank you!



Alex M said:


> I'm going with Benji, helping on his table with the odd 'phib or two, and will be meeting Richie there - Come say hello, will be good to meet you and maybe have a beer.
> 
> Sorry, i meant coffee.


Aw wickedsick. It'll be great to meet you!


----------



## Pipkin28

andie said:


> Do you need to bea member of a club or anything to attend this, i might go if they let just anyone in


 
How are you getting there? I have a car again now, so I'm giving Jazzy a lift and possibly picking up someone from Exeter. If you're on the route or can make your way to a suitable pick up point, you can join us and share the fuel costs, if you'd like?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It'll just be meeee. Thank you!


So you trust us enough to travel by yourself with us now :lol2:

Will be cool to meet everyone!! We definitely need to organise a proper meet up afterwards and put some faces to names :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> So you trust us enough to travel by yourself with us now :lol2:
> 
> Will be cool to meet everyone!! We definitely need to organise a proper meet up afterwards and put some faces to names :2thumb:


I believe it won't be as awkward as I thought it could have been as me, you and matt are tight now. Definite meet up afterwards.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I believe it won't be as awkward as I thought it could have been as me, you and matt are tight now. Definite meet up afterwards.


:flrt:



Capital M for Matt.


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> It'll just be meeee. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw wickedsick. It'll be great to meet you!


And you Harvs, i will of course be racking your brains on Bombina orientalis and Phyllomedusa sauvagii breeding so you'd better be ready me old mucker . Al


----------



## chrism

I'm hoping to come. People planning a pub meet? Sorry, didn't read whole thread as on iPhone.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

chrism said:


> I'm hoping to come. People planning a pub meet? Sorry, didn't read whole thread as on iPhone.


Nothing planned I don't think, but that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Alex M

chrism said:


> I'm hoping to come. People planning a pub meet? Sorry, didn't read whole thread as on iPhone.


I hope it isn't a pub meet Chris - i was hoping we could all have a nice coffee morning, maybe some tea.

But no, pub meet sounds good - if i remember rightly, there is a boozer close by. Cheers, Al


----------



## chrism

Cool. Will post a pic when on pc so you all know the ugly mug to look out for!


----------



## RhianB87

I think the off topic section was arranging a pub meet some where!

We should all meet up and discuss frogs :whistling2:


----------



## Alex M

FallenAngel said:


> I think the off topic section was arranging a pub meet some where!
> 
> We should all meet up and discuss frogs :whistling2:


I think we should all meet up at a Frog and talk about Pubs 

Just an idea FA : )


----------



## chrism

Beer and frog chat sounds good to me! I'll probably have a load of dendro young to sell.


----------



## richie.b

Yep ill be there even without a table, good show last year. Be good to catch up with a few people and meet a few more :2thumb:


----------



## chrism

richie.b said:


> Yep ill be there even without a table, good show last year. Be good to catch up with a few people and meet a few more :2thumb:


Beer Richie?!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Can you buy plants and decor there.... like mag naturals etc?


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Can you buy plants and decor there.... like mag naturals etc?


Yeah I think people sell decor but not sure about plants though.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> So you trust us enough to travel by yourself with us now :lol2:
> 
> Will be cool to meet everyone!! We definitely need to organise a proper meet up afterwards and put some faces to names :2thumb:


 
Am I still allowed a lift from Woking as well? :blush:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm after a magnetic feeding platform for my day gecko, so he can have his fruit in it


----------



## richie.b

chrism said:


> Beer Richie?!


cheers Chris thats nice of you, nar to be honest i dont drink when im driving but coke or something sounds good. saying that depends who i go with most of my mates are snake people and wouldnt want to talk frogs, perhaps ill come on my own so much easier :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm after a magnetic feeding platform for my day gecko, so he can have his fruit in it


 
I think magnaturals will be there, they normally are I think. 

From their facebook 

"*Lizard Planet* ‎*Show News!*

We will be attending the Portsmouth Reptile and Anphibian Society (PRAS) show in Portsmouth on the 24th October 2010!"

They are pretty cool, ive got two platforms in with the FBT's


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Do they do deals at shows? I think they are rather pricey :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do they do deals at shows? I think they are rather pricey :blush:


They did 15% off at doncaster but I dont know if they will for Portsmouth


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Hopefully they will, I really want a feeding ledge :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Am I still allowed a lift from Woking as well? :blush:


You are indeed! You'll have to be up early though, Matt wants to be there 15 minutes before it opens, so you'll prob need to be at the station at half 8. Are you ok with slightly faster than average driving and awesome music?


----------



## sambridge15

aaaah cant wait  dart frogs at last!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> You are indeed! You'll have to be up early though, Matt wants to be there 15 minutes before it opens, so you'll prob need to be at the station at half 8. Are you ok with slightly faster than average driving and awesome music?


 
Thats fine. I am only 2 stops down the line. 

What is your "awesome" music?


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Thats fine. I am only 2 stops down the line.
> 
> What is your "awesome" music?


Maximo Park.

What time will you be in Portsmouth? I wanna know what boat to catch.


----------



## sambridge15

i think ill head down about 9 because last year there was a huge line to get in! plus from what iv heard of kepton and other shows this years there getting very popular 

ahhhh only 2 weeks and a day  ill have my uni grant through by then :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks like a 6am start for us then! :-/ I'm going to have bloodshot eyes all day :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Thats fine. I am only 2 stops down the line.
> 
> What is your "awesome" music?





ipreferaflan said:


> Maximo Park.
> 
> What time will you be in Portsmouth? I wanna know what boat to catch.


What he said :lol2: Incubus as well, although the CDs in the car need changing cos they've been the same ones for a while now.
We'll prob be at Portsmouth at about half 9, maybe a little before. I'll give you a text as we leave, it takes us about 45 minutes to get there.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> What he said :lol2: Incubus as well, although the CDs in the car need changing cos they've been the same ones for a while now.
> We'll prob be at Portsmouth at about half 9, maybe a little before. I'll give you a text as we leave, it takes us about 45 minutes to get there.


 
I can deal with that! I was worry incase it was some dance rubbish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I can deal with that! I was worry incase it was some dance rubbish :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahaha Matt's response to reading that was 'eurgh, no, f*** off.' hahaha, that's what we think of dance music!!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha Matt's response to reading that was 'eurgh, no, f*** off.' hahaha, that's what we think of dance music!!


 
Haha glad to hear it!! I hate dance music!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alrighty. I'll be on the 8:45 boat.


----------



## gullywhippet

does anyone know if there will be much in the way of phibs at the pompey show,im after some more horned frogs,cheers


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I've been saving since Kempton! I've got £2.87 so far, only a few pence to go!


I'll have to have a look in my 'rainy day penny tin'! I'm still not certain I'm going, though.


----------



## RhianB87

gullywhippet said:


> does anyone know if there will be much in the way of phibs at the pompey show,im after some more horned frogs,cheers


Well its an amphibian society one so there should be. Not sure if Pollywog will be coming and bringing some, might be worth PMing him.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Well its an amphibian society one so there should be. Not sure if Pollywog will be coming and bringing some, might be worth PMing him.


Pollywog isn't coming to this show. I have asked him already.


----------



## richie.b

Just had a booking form through for a table, so looks like ill be having a table selling vivs, plants and a few bits and pieces :2thumb:


----------



## chrism

richie.b said:


> Just had a booking form through for a table, so looks like ill be having a table selling vivs, plants and a few bits and pieces :2thumb:


Cool! Shout if need a hand- we need frogs galore back above other companies...


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Just had a booking form through for a table, so looks like ill be having a table selling vivs, plants and a few bits and pieces :2thumb:


:no1: Wicked! See you there!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Awesome... might have a few plants from you :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

We shall be there as we only live down the road. Not really known in this section but i do snoop in from time to time.


----------



## richie.b

chrism said:


> Cool! Shout if need a hand- we need frogs galore back above other companies...


Ok thanks Chris will do, dont know about bringing frogsgalore back im going to start selling a few things again maybe get the website up and running, but i wont be selling the amount of livestock i used to and wont be getting a pet shop licence again. Ill have a go at the show see how it goes :2thumb:

Yes Manda ill see you there with your new viv, and some moss :notworthy:

mmm might even bag it up and sell it on my table, :hmm:


----------



## manda88

selina20 said:


> We shall be there as we only live down the road. Not really known in this section but i do snoop in from time to time.


You're only allowed in if you bring me one of your ponies! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



richie.b said:


> Ok thanks Chris will do, dont know about bringing frogsgalore back im going to start selling a few things again maybe get the website up and running, but i wont be selling the amount of livestock i used to and wont be getting a pet shop licence again. Ill have a go at the show see how it goes :2thumb:
> 
> Yes Manda ill see you there with your new viv, and some moss :notworthy:
> 
> mmm might even bag it up and sell it on my table, :hmm:


Sounds like a plan! Look forward to seeing you! : victory:


----------



## selina20

manda88 said:


> You're only allowed in if you bring me one of your ponies! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol which one do you want


----------



## manda88

selina20 said:


> Lol which one do you want


One big enough for me to ride and that has enough stamina to get me back to Woking from Portsmouth! :lol2:


----------



## selina20

manda88 said:


> One big enough for me to ride and that has enough stamina to get me back to Woking from Portsmouth! :lol2:


Lol that will be the shetland then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

selina20 said:


> Lol that will be the shetland then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Fine by me! :flrt:


----------



## selina20

manda88 said:


> Fine by me! :flrt:


 Hmmmm Shetland or american minature :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

selina20 said:


> Hmmmm Shetland or american minature :whistling2:


Both...:no1:


----------



## selina20

manda88 said:


> Both...:no1:


my son would not be impressed. i just brought him his first pair of wellies to go riding in lmao.


----------



## manda88

selina20 said:


> my son would not be impressed. i just brought him his first pair of wellies to go riding in lmao.


Awww bless him, in that case I'll let you keep them! Just give them all a big hug from me!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Is everyone going to the pub after?


----------



## manda88

Probably/possibly, it would be cool to meet like EVERYONE, but I'd like to stick with the amphib lot!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Probably/possibly, it would be cool to meet like EVERYONE, but I'd like to stick with the amphib lot!!


Cool, it will be nice to meet you all. I'll just be sticking with the froggy people too I think.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Phibbers for me also.


----------



## richie.b

ipreferaflan said:


> Phibbers for me also.


anyone that visits my table for chat for me :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> anyone that visits my table for chat for me :2thumb:


You got your table in the end, awesome. Will be looking forward to coming to your table, lots to buy!!!:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Soo, whats happening then? Are we all meeting outside or are we going to meet up inside and what about the pub after? Are people eating there too? I need to budget my monies :lol2:
at a guess pip and I won't get there until 10-11 ish


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Soo, whats happening then? Are we all meeting outside or are we going to meet up inside and what about the pub after? Are people eating there too? I need to budget my monies :lol2:
> at a guess pip and I won't get there until 10-11 ish


Yeah, I haven't worked out times yet, but if I do go, I certainly won't get there first thing! Maybe meet afterward?


----------



## sambridge15

iv got about 200£ to blow need to get some darts but then i may buy another viv to start on :2thumb: where are the phibbers meeting?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, I haven't worked out times yet, but if I do go, I certainly won't get there first thing! Maybe meet afterward?


You better go :lol2: Yeah, I guess its probably easier to meet outside after.. then off to the pub or something?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You better go :lol2: Yeah, I guess its probably easier to meet outside after.. then off to the pub or something?


Sounds good!:2thumb: I'd be happy to meet up inside too, if I knew what anybody apart from Jay and Jon looked like!:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Anyone going from Cardiff or through Cardiff want to offer a lift? willing to pay trains are awfully expensive and i dont fancy staying overnight.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pic posting time.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pic posting time.











:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ok, I'll look out for the blue nails! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## ipreferaflan




----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, I'll look out for the blue nails! :lol2:


I'll have to paint them especially for you :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Me









Matt


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You both look like question marks.

Btw I was shaking my face really fast in that pic.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Me in Japan


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> You both look like question marks.
> 
> *Btw I was shaking my face really fast in that pic*.


Of course you were, Igor!


BTW I didn't get any pics on yours, Manda.


EDIT: Now I see them!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


I'd so tap that.

I've sorted my pics now!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Erm...do I need to show cleavage now?


----------



## firebelliedfreak

heres one of my holiday snaps since were all doing it








:lol:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Erm...do I need to show cleavage now?


Yes! I'll post a more child friendly picture in a second.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Less mongified.


----------



## manda88

Here's a better one taken more recently









I <3 Eeyore.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yes! I'll post a more child friendly picture in a second.


Whale Omelette the second.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

:devil:lol no one seems to have noticed my pic:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Here's a more 'normal' pic of me... Yes i'm wearing the same dress but it was one of this years faves :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Whale Omelette the second.


Where's she gone?!



firebelliedfreak said:


> :devil:lol no one seems to have noticed my pic:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're sexy.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Here's a more 'normal' pic of me... Yes i'm wearing the same dress but it was one of this years faves :lol2:
> image


I wouldn't have even realised if you hadn't mentioned it!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

firebelliedfreak said:


> :devil:lol no one seems to have noticed my pic:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think we're all just a little apprehensive.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Are you wearing shorts?


----------



## firebelliedfreak

i dont know?
i dont think anyone read the :lol: correctly


----------



## Morgan Freeman

firebelliedfreak said:


> i dont know?
> i dont think anyone read the :lol: correctly


I was very unsure.


----------



## manda88

firebelliedfreak said:


> i dont know?
> i dont think anyone read the :lol: correctly


I think anyone was scared to comment in case it was really you!!! Haha. Put an actual pic!


----------



## firebelliedfreak

:lol2:
will post picture of real me up later once i have slept :2thumb:
rough night face on now


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, my mugshot avatar is as good as it gets, I'm afraid- I don't have many pics of me anywhere, and def not on the laptop. Not _decent_ ones, anyway:whistling2:

Oh, and there is the gratuitous torso shot on my profile- the boyf took that one Pride. But I expect I'll be wearing a shirt at PRAS.


----------



## manda88

firebelliedfreak said:


> :lol2:
> will post picture of real me up later once i have slept :2thumb:
> rough night face on now


Pish posh! Surely you must have a pic of you on your pc somewhere? 

As for the meeting of people, I'll prob stick with FA and flanman throughout the show anyway, and if we bump into any of your lot then we'll latch onto you or force you into coming with us. We'll probably all see each other at the pub afterwards anyway if you're going!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I won't be going pub and if I do go will be milling around with a little tiny girl.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I won't be going pub and if I do go will be milling around with a little tiny girl.


Paedo.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Are we allowed to take pics?


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Are we allowed to take pics?


I'll be taking some if I remember, but only of other people rather than the show!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Paedo.


Nonce, actually.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nonce, actually.


I don't really know what a nonce is, but you're probably right.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I'll be taking some if I remember, but only of other people rather than the show!


I don't think I'll bother bringing the SLR.. probably just use my phone.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I don't really know what a nonce is, but you're probably right.


Same thing.

Are you coming now, Morg?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Same thing.
> 
> Are you coming now, Morg?


Depends on health. Still recovering from a nasty relapse.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't think I'll bother bringing the SLR.. probably just use my phone.


Christ I wouldn't bring my SLR either! I'm just gonna bring my trusty digital camera to get a few fun pics of us lot!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Depends on health. Still recovering from a nasty relapse.


Nothing like buying some leucs to heal the mind.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Nothing like buying some leucs to heal the mind.


My mind is fine young man.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> My mind is fine young man.


and the body.

and the nob especially.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> and the body.
> 
> and the nob especially.


Well, *you've* pulled, Morg...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want my mummy.


----------



## Alex M

Yeah i know what you're all thinking - i look bloody good for a bloke pushing 40 ahaha. I will wear the same clothing as i did Saturday gone, but will probably be relatively clean shaven on the day (same amount of chins though) :-










Looking forward to meeting those of you i don't know (aswell as those that i do know of course ). Cheers, Al


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alex M said:


> Yeah i know what you're all thinking - i look bloody good for a bloke pushing 40 ahaha. I will wear the same clothing as i did Saturday gone, but will probably be relatively clean shaven on the day (same amount of chins though) :-
> 
> image
> 
> Looking forward to meeting those of you i don't know (aswell as those that i do know of course ). Cheers, Al


I actually thought you'd look a lot more


----------



## sambridge15

ill be the guy staring with a glazed look at the dart frogs ....if I have to work the guy in the Iceland uniform :blush:


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> I actually thought you'd look a lot more
> 
> image


What a lovely photo

(No Harvs, you're getting me mixed up with Ben W)


----------



## firebelliedfreak

-








+








= ME!


----------



## RhianB87

firebelliedfreak said:


> image-
> image+
> image= ME!


I dont know if I want to meet you now :whistling2:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

FallenAngel said:


> I dont know if I want to meet you now :whistling2:


 hahhahahaha
well that eqation pretty much sums me up 
a smart person who has no common sense who looks like an albino:lol2:


----------



## redcherry

I'm going, be nice to meet some of the guys on here : victory:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

just a question 
whats everybod getting:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

firebelliedfreak said:


> just a question
> whats everybod getting:mf_dribble:


Decor, unless theres a bigish female whites there...


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'll be keeping an eye out for golden treefrogs- well, you never know!:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If I do go I'll be getting a rainbow boa, leucs and another pair of dartfrogs.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> If I do go I'll be getting a rainbow boa, leucs and another pair of dartfrogs.


so about another 10 vivs to keep your animal to viv ratio?:lol2: lol im getting there well early alot of phibbers going and i AM getting dart frogs not sure if ill end up with leucs but i think there is about 5 people after them!


----------



## sambridge15

firebelliedfreak said:


> just a question
> whats everybod getting:mf_dribble:


darts and a new viv to get ready for more darts :2thumb: and seeing as ill have just got my student loan that week i can go crazy :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> If I do go I'll be getting a rainbow boa, leucs and another pair of dartfrogs.


You HAVE to come! I'll carry you around if needs be!
I've only just noticed that you've got rid of your sig...

I'm going to be getting a viv from Richie, maybe a pair of leucs, another corn snake, some plants, and if there is any, some heat cable.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

How long will it take everyone to get there?


----------



## RhianB87

So lots of new animals for everyone 

I will be getting my kingsnake and possibly 2 FBT's if they are a good price. I think I might get some decoration as well. 


I have no idea how long it takes to get there. I am hoping either manda or matt knows the way :whistling2:


----------



## Alex M

FallenAngel said:


> So lots of new animals for everyone
> 
> I will be getting my kingsnake and possibly 2 FBT's if they are a good price. I think I might get some decoration as well.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long it takes to get there. I am hoping either manda or matt knows the way :whistling2:


I have a 2.2 adult orientalis for sale, £20 the group


----------



## RhianB87

Alex M said:


> I have a 2.2 adult orientalis for sale, £20 the group


 
Haha I already have 2 and I dont think the thank will fit 6


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> So lots of new animals for everyone
> 
> I will be getting my kingsnake and possibly 2 FBT's if they are a good price. I think I might get some decoration as well.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long it takes to get there. I am hoping either manda or matt knows the way :whistling2:


We've been to Portsmouth about a million times, it'll take us about 45 minutes to get there depending on traffic and how fast we drive!


----------



## sambridge15

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How long will it take everyone to get there?


im going to casualy walk the entire thing seeing as its about 100 meters from my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

sambridge15 said:


> so about another 10 vivs to keep your animal to viv ratio?:lol2: lol im getting there well early alot of phibbers going and i AM getting dart frogs not sure if ill end up with leucs but i think there is about 5 people after them!


Me ME MEEEEEEE there mine all mine. Well two of them anyway:2thumb:

FA it will probably take us 45 mins. I have done it in 35mins but I was going for it.

45 mins is an average of about 90-100mph most of the way I think. Mainly 90...


----------



## sambridge15

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Me ME MEEEEEEE there mine all mine. Well two of them anyway:2thumb:
> 
> FA it will probably take us 45 mins. I have done it in 35mins but I was going for it.
> 
> 45 mins is an average of about 90-100mph most of the way I think. Mainly 90...


i might just buy up all the dart stock and sell them back to people at hidiously inflaited products :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

sambridge15 said:


> i might just buy up all the dart stock and sell them back to people at hidiously inflaited products :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not if i get there first, I am getting there before it opens as well. If i can't find any darts there anyway(very much doubt it) then a trip to dartfrog will be needed.


----------



## andie

My wifes comming, that means she will be holding the wallet grrrrrrrr :whip:


----------



## berksmike

You need a decoy wallet lol


----------



## manda88

andie said:


> My wifes comming, that means she will be holding the wallet grrrrrrrr :whip:


Aw man, I feel for you, I really do! Hopefully the doe eyed baby froglets will win her round :flrt:


----------



## andie

berksmike said:


> You need a decoy wallet lol


:rotfl:



manda88 said:


> Aw man, I feel for you, I really do! Hopefully the doe eyed baby froglets will win her round :flrt:


Yea i'm hoping she wants a pacman,,big hope though.


----------



## berksmike

Baby pacmans are gorgeous - very hard to resist!


----------



## manda88

berksmike said:


> Baby pacmans are gorgeous - very hard to resist!


You're right there, Diglett was one of the cutest babies I've ever seen, huge eyes and a smiley little face....now he's a fat git with a face like a smacked arse. But I love him really.
There was a tiny weeny one at the shop up until a couple of months ago, it was barely bigger than a 1p coin!


----------



## berksmike

I'm getting one soon hopefully.
Had one few years back but had to sell up :sad:

Here he is when I first got him:



















Can't wait to keep one again! Got tank ready so just gotta make the trip down to Pollywog


----------



## andie

Just showed her indoor yer pics,,, and shes gong Awwwwwwe,,things are looking up


----------



## manda88

berksmike said:


> I'm getting one soon hopefully.
> Had one few years back but had to sell up :sad:
> 
> Here he is when I first got him:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Can't wait to keep one again! Got tank ready so just gotta make the trip down to Pollywog


That is too god damn cute, is that a 5p or a 10p?! I've got a pic of Diglett in his faunarium from when I first got him, and he's literally like a speck in the distance he's that small!


----------



## RhianB87

Horned frogs are soo cute when babies

This was Boris when I first got him











And this is him only 5 months later











Not the greatest photos though :whistling2:


----------



## berksmike

Exactly.. Who could resist a face like that? lol


----------



## berksmike

manda88 said:


> That is too god damn cute, is that a 5p or a 10p?! I've got a pic of Diglett in his faunarium from when I first got him, and he's literally like a speck in the distance he's that small!


 Its a 10p. didn't stay that size long tho lol


----------



## RhianB87

berksmike said:


> I'm getting one soon hopefully.
> Had one few years back but had to sell up :sad:
> 
> Here he is when I first got him:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Can't wait to keep one again! Got tank ready so just gotta make the trip down to Pollywog


 
Very cute! I am glad I am not the only one that uses coins to measure frogs by :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Uh-oh, people are posting pics, that means I'm gonna have to post some too!
Here's Diggywig when I very first got him, how freakin' cute was he!!
















And here he is now!
















And here he is watching me sleep...








AND here's a random one of the tiny frog next to the 1p coin. Unfortunately I can't find the one of Diglett the speck.


----------



## TEENY

Anyone going know Emasmad ????


----------



## manda88

TEENY said:


> Anyone going know Emasmad ????


I don't know her personally but I will have met her as of tomorrow, she's delivering me a corn snake! I've just been texting her about half an hour ago.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I don't know her personally but I will have met her as of tomorrow, she's delivering me a corn snake! I've just been texting her about half an hour ago.


 
Another one!!! You have a problem! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Another one!!! You have a problem! :lol2:


Haha I've got another four coming including this one!! :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha I've got another four coming including this one!! :blush:


 
How on earth do you have time for all of them!!


----------



## TEENY

manda88 said:


> I don't know her personally but I will have met her as of tomorrow, she's delivering me a corn snake! I've just been texting her about half an hour ago.


I was hoping that someone would know her well enough and know me so i could get them to grab a few chams and bring em to the show lol


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> How on earth do you have time for all of them!!


Altogether the ones I currently have take up about 20 minutes of my day, if that, but that's if I need to change their paper towel or something, they're piss easy to look after. We keep just miraculously making space for more :lol2: After the show you can pop into our place and check 'em out if you like!



TEENY said:


> I was hoping that someone would know her well enough and know me so i could get them to grab a few chams and bring em to the show lol


Afraid not, sorry! What kind of cham are you after? I know someone who is trying to get rid of an adult yemen...


----------



## Ben W

FallenAngel said:


> Horned frogs are soo cute when babies
> 
> This was Boris when I first got him
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And this is him only 5 months later
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Not the greatest photos though :whistling2:


 
im sure on an earlier thread to a rather annoying child, you said phibs were not to be held:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ben W said:


> im sure on an earlier thread to a rather annoying child, you said phibs were not to be held:whistling2:


I was moving him when cleaning :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Altogether the ones I currently have take up about 20 minutes of my day, if that, but that's if I need to change their paper towel or something, they're piss easy to look after. We keep just miraculously making space for more :lol2: After the show you can pop into our place and check 'em out if you like!


Its the same way I have managed to fit another tank in for my new snake in a small bed room :whistling2:

That would be cool. I want to meet Diglett as well!!


----------



## Ben W

FallenAngel said:


> I was moving him when cleaning :whistling2:


 And you had a camera handy!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
cool:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ben W said:


> And you had a camera handy!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> cool:lol2:


 
Doesnt everyone :whistling2:

I dont cuddle him, which I think which is what the kid wanted! He would have my face off if I did that!


----------



## Ben W

FallenAngel said:


> Doesnt everyone :whistling2:
> 
> I dont cuddle him, which I think which is what the kid wanted! He would have my face off if I did that!


 i bet you do cuddle it lol


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Its the same way I have managed to fit another tank in for my new snake in a small bed room :whistling2:
> 
> That would be cool. I want to meet Diglett as well!!


You'd be meeting everyone if you came to our place, I probably won't be getting any of the snakes out though cos they'd all have eaten a day or so before and I don't want them to crap on me.


----------



## Pipkin28

If there is anyone from the plymouth area (or would like a pick up along the route) that would like a lift to the Portsmouth show, I have 2 seats available.

Route will be A38 to Exeter, A30 to Honiton, A35, A31, M27, A27.

Cost will be £20 approx from Plymouth.


----------



## Ben W

Pipkin28 said:


> If there is anyone from the plymouth area (or would like a pick up along the route) that would like a lift to the Portsmouth show, I have 2 seats available.
> 
> Route will be A38 to Exeter, A30 to Honiton, A35, A31, M27, A27.
> 
> Cost will be £20 approx from Plymouth.


whatch the roads works around dorchester, they are messing about with the roundabouts on the by pass


----------



## Pipkin28

Ben W said:


> whatch the roads works around dorchester, they are messing about with the roundabouts on the by pass


 
Thanks for the heads up. Is it causing huge delays?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Is it causing huge delays?


Are we going through bridport? (assume we are) I know an awesome place to stop on the way for a bacon sarnie : victory::lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Are we going through bridport? (assume we are) I know an awesome place to stop on the way for a bacon sarnie : victory::lol2:


I'm starting to think that comfort breaks are important to you...:hmm:
















:lol2:


----------



## Ben W

Pipkin28 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Is it causing huge delays?


It varies on the time of day tbh, but just allow for it!!!!
Say hi at the show lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ha, well I will need to go to the loo at some point :lol2: Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## ipreferaflan

A week today britches!
Where are we all going to meet? We might need a phone number exchange.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> A week today britches!
> Where are we all going to meet? We might need a phone number exchange.


Well, you will be meeting FA in our car when we pick you up from the car park bit outside of Portsmouth Harbour Ferry Station, Then everyone else will see a really tall guy(me) with a short guy(flanny) and two girls(manda88 and Fallen Angel) and the just grab us saying "Im 'screename' from amphibian section and then join us.

SORTED:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well, you will be meeting FA in our car when we pick you up from the car park bit outside of Portsmouth Harbour Ferry Station, Then everyone else will see a really tall guy(me) with a short guy(flanny) and two girls(manda88 and Fallen Angel) and the just grab us saying "Im 'screename' from amphibian section and then join us.
> 
> SORTED:2thumb:


People get scared. We need to meet somewhere.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> People get scared. We need to meet somewhere.


In the Building!!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Name badges FTW!




We should meet inside.. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'll be the one with glasses wandering around peering at people to see if I recognise them from the site, lol


----------



## manda88

Surely everyone's just going to the pub meet afterwards? Cos I don't think everyone's going to be getting there at the same time, and I'm afraid I'm too selfish and impatient to hang around waiting for people when other are potentially buying better things than us! :gasp:
I say maybe we arrange a time to meet each other, like maybe 1pm or something, or just see each other at the pub meet.


----------



## Ron Magpie

What's the name of the pub?


----------



## manda88

I think it's at the Harvester nearby, there's a thread on it in the General Herp Chat section, I'm either just going to follow people I recognise or not bother!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I think it's at the Harvester nearby, there's a thread on it in the General Herp Chat section, I'm either just going to follow people I recognise or not bother!


I'm not sure what we are doing yet, If you guys are going I assume we will too but its one hell of a drive for us so i'm not sure if we will just shoot off after. Its up to pip because she's driving!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not sure what we are doing yet, If you guys are going I assume we will too but its one hell of a drive for us so i'm not sure if we will just shoot off after. Its up to pip because she's driving!


Well, I've got a long journey too- but I'm definitely up for a pint before I head off!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not sure what we are doing yet, If you guys are going I assume we will too but its one hell of a drive for us so i'm not sure if we will just shoot off after. Its up to pip because she's driving!


I think the pub's a 5 minute drive away, to be honest I can't imagine anyone will be spending more than a couple of hours actually in the show, so I think people will have time to pub it aftewards, if not, then they will have to MAKE time!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, i'm sure we will head over after. I wonder how long it will take to actually get in!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, i'm sure we will head over after. I wonder how long it will take to actually get in!


About 3 days probably!! I'm dreading it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We are leaving here at 7, so probably won't get there until 11 ...eek I think 7am leaving is early enough though!


----------



## Pipkin28

Ben W said:


> It varies on the time of day tbh, but just allow for it!!!!
> Say hi at the show lol


Ok, thanks. Sunday should be fairly quiet and hopefully we'll be early enough to avoid too much traffic build up... on the way home, meh, who cares!!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ha, well I will need to go to the loo at some point :lol2: Looking forward to meeting everyone!


I'm gonna make you wait now, or..... Angry Kid Series 2: Piss | Angry Kid | Animation | Atom



ipreferaflan said:


> A week today britches!
> Where are we all going to meet? We might need a phone number exchange.


I still have your number, so we can find you..... there's no escape!!!!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not sure what we are doing yet, If you guys are going I assume we will too but its one hell of a drive for us so i'm not sure if we will just shoot off after. Its up to pip because she's driving!


Well, as the show shuts at 4 that gives us time to say hello to everyone before we have to hit the road!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We are leaving here at 7, so probably won't get there until 11 ...eek I think 7am leaving is early enough though!


 
Yeah, but I do drive a BIT fast!!! muahahahahahaha!!


----------



## sambridge15

i got work after at 1 so i wont be attending the pub ah well allways next year


----------



## Horsfield

Aww phib keepers coming to the after pub meet say Hi.....:2thumb:

We all got to the pub last year from around 3 - 3.30 last year.....


----------



## manda88

Horsfield said:


> Aww phib keepers coming to the after pub meet say Hi.....:2thumb:
> 
> We all got to the pub last year from around 3 - 3.30 last year.....


It's all about the phibbage! We need to know what you look like to say hi!


----------



## Horsfield

manda88 said:


> It's all about the phibbage! We need to know what you look like to say hi!


We need to nominate a rfuk phib section badge maker.....


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Iprefereaquiche made some for kempton I think?


----------



## TEENY

Horsfield said:


> Aww phib keepers coming to the after pub meet say Hi.....:2thumb:
> 
> We all got to the pub last year from around 3 - 3.30 last year.....


Mwah mwah mwah hullo kitten x x


----------



## manda88

I've got a badge but I don't have a pin, so I'll just have to tape it to my boobs or something.


----------



## Ben W

Teeny can make badges, she has all the time in the world


----------



## TEENY

manda88 said:


> I've got a badge but I don't have a pin, so I'll just have to tape it to my boobs or something.


I am sure Ben can find something to stick it too your boobs with 


Ben W said:


> Teeny can make badges, she has all the time in the world


Hahaha i would just write names on sticky labels lol
Plus i am not strictly Phib section am i ???
anyhoo how are you my deary ??


----------



## Ben W

TEENY said:


> I am sure Ben can find something to stick it too your boobs with
> 
> Hahaha i would just write names on sticky labels lol
> Plus i am not strictly Phib section am i ???
> anyhoo how are you my deary ??


 
How come i get a mention when it comes to boobs then.

you are posting in phib section so good enough to make all the badges, and as badge rhymes with one of your fave words then good enough too


----------



## manda88

TEENY said:


> I am sure Ben can find something to stick it too your boobs with


:lol2: Lovely!


----------



## Ben W

manda88 said:


> :lol2: Lovely!


cool, sorted then :flrt:


----------



## TEENY

Ben W said:


> How come i get a mention when it comes to boobs then.
> 
> you are posting in phib section so good enough to make all the badges, and as badge rhymes with one of your fave words then good enough too


Well it would be sticky labels, but if you are all fine with that ??? As long as you wear the one i make for you Ben 
BTW about that flexi :mf_dribble:


manda88 said:


> :lol2: Lovely!


oops mi bad


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I've got a badge but I don't have a pin, so I'll just have to tape it to my boobs or something.


 
I dont have a badge but I have pins :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I dont have a badge but I have pins :whistling2:


I'd like a pin, please! Otherwise Ben is going to have to make some home made glue by the sounds of things! :lol2:


----------



## Horsfield

TEENY said:


> Mwah mwah mwah hullo kitten x x


Aww Teeny... I are you hitchhiking to the pub this year my lovely xx


----------



## TEENY

manda88 said:


> I'd like a pin, please! Otherwise Ben is going to have to make some home made glue by the sounds of things! :lol2:


I am sure he won't mind...........oh god i apologise......i think i am too crass for this section * hangs dirty head in shame* 


Horsfield said:


> Aww Teeny... I are you hitchhiking to the pub this year my lovely xx


I will be my gorgeous as long as you keep that camera away from me, i spent ages after the last holiday worrying about what pics you actually got lol


----------



## Ben W

home made glue, :blush:

flexi, what flexi lol


----------



## TEENY

Ben W said:


> home made glue, :blush:
> 
> flexi, what flexi lol


My god, you blush !!! I never would have believed it lol
The flexi i want from you my dear.....the one i asked you to post and got called a cheeky cow lol


----------



## Horsfield

TEENY said:


> I am sure he won't mind...........oh god i apologise......i think i am too crass for this section * hangs dirty head in shame*
> 
> I will be my gorgeous as long as you keep that camera away from me, i spent ages after the last holiday worrying about what pics you actually got lol


Aww bless I would never put the pics up in public they are saved just incase I need them for blackmail pmsl xx.... If you need a lift to the pub I am sure we can fit you in again lol


----------



## TEENY

Horsfield said:


> Aww bless I would never put the pics up in public they are saved just incase I need them for blackmail pmsl xx.... If you need a lift to the pub I am sure we can fit you in again lol


Mike and Taz are bringing me across so we will be in thier car to pub 
And lol, blackmail only works if people care too much lol x


----------



## Horsfield

TEENY said:


> Mike and Taz are bringing me across so we will be in thier car to pub
> And lol, blackmail only works if people care too much lol x


lol should I start putting up the pics ???????????????? ha ha
:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

It will be great to see you all again....


----------



## Ben W

TEENY said:


> My god, you blush !!! I never would have believed it lol
> The flexi i want from you my dear.....the one i asked you to post and got called a cheeky cow lol


posted it last week:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Horsfield

Right so you all see the pic of Teeny just ask here who I am and she wil let you know lol :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

TEENY said:


> I am sure he won't mind...........oh god i apologise......i think i am too crass for this section * hangs dirty head in shame*


Haha don't apologise!! Several of us on here have filthy minds, I don't think much offends us! Apart from that video of that monkey raping the frog :gasp: that was horrible!


----------



## Ben W

manda88 said:


> Haha don't apologise!! Several of us on here have filthy minds, I don't think much offends us! Apart from that video of that monkey raping the frog :gasp: that was horrible!


filthy minds, nah never:mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

Ben W said:


> filthy minds, nah never:mf_dribble:


There's only been a few occasions where some filth has emerged, but not many! Don't underestimate the power of the phib section....:lol2:


----------



## Ben W

oo er :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m

i dont have a filthy mind


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> There's only been a few occasions where some filth has emerged, but not many! Don't underestimate the power of the phib section....:lol2:


We DO have a reputation to uphold you know :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Horsfield said:


> lol should I start putting up the pics ???????????????? ha ha
> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It will be great to see you all again....


Hahha i think most of the awful ones are on facebook anyhow lol



Ben W said:


> posted it last week:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 My hero 


Horsfield said:


> Right so you all see the pic of Teeny just ask here who I am and she wil let you know lol :2thumb:


That i will, he is the little cute one, with the fab accent 


manda88 said:


> Haha don't apologise!! Several of us on here have filthy minds, I don't think much offends us! Apart from that video of that monkey raping the frog :gasp: that was horrible!


That video was both horrifying, and hilarious.......it was confusing cos i watched it, was disgusted....then laughed.......then had to watch it again......was horrified still but still laughed.......it confused my brain lol


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> There's only been a few occasions where some filth has emerged, but not many! Don't underestimate the power of the phib section....:lol2:


We just try to convince people we are all nice and innocent in here :whistling2:


----------



## incrisis

Froggy type peeps.... at the show ..... :shock:

I didn't think you lot were allowed out in public .. :gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

incrisis said:


> Froggy type peeps.... at the show ..... :shock:
> 
> I didn't think you lot were allowed out in public .. :gasp:


We are sometimes allowed out if we have been good.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm still down for a maybe, feeling better :gasp:


----------



## incrisis

FallenAngel said:


> We are sometimes allowed out if we have been good.





Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm still down for a maybe, feeling better :gasp:



Make sure you say hello


----------



## RhianB87

incrisis said:


> Make sure you say hello


 
I think we are going to the pub meet at some point :2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

FallenAngel said:


> I think we are going to the pub meet at some point :2thumb:



I will be at the pub meet .....

I only go to the shows to socialise


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We still might not be coming, as pipkin's car still isnt fixed  She's gonna give them hell if they don't hurry though :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

incrisis said:


> Froggy type peeps.... at the show ..... :shock:
> 
> I didn't think you lot were allowed out in public .. :gasp:


Don't worry, we will have our parka's done right up, hoods pulled forward so we look like we're staring at ya from inside a tube - don't wanna scare anyone, do we?? :lol2:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We still might not be coming, as pipkin's car still isnt fixed  She's gonna give them hell if they don't hurry though :lol2:


 
Oi, positive thought....... and lots of it!! Failing that, a big bazooka up his arse!!!:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Pipkin28 said:


> Don't worry, we will have our parka's done right up, hoods pulled forward so we look like we're staring at ya from inside a tube - don't wanna scare anyone, do we?? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi, positive thought....... and lots of it!! Failing that, a big bazooka up his arse!!!:whistling2:


Us amphib folk are a strange bunch!

Hope it gets sorted out in time!


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> Us amphib folk are a strange bunch!
> 
> Hope it gets sorted out in time!


 
Thanks, me too!! I shall be ringing him from 9am onwards until either the part is delivered or his ears bleed.... whichever comes first!


----------



## manda88

I'm sooooo looking forward to Sunday, I'm going to pin my name badge to me using my one and only birthday badge I got today from my mum :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Are we doing name badges, then???


----------



## Ben W

manda88 said:


> I'm sooooo looking forward to Sunday, I'm going to pin my name badge to me using my one and only birthday badge I got today from my mum :lol2:


need a hand lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ben W said:


> need a hand lol:mf_dribble:


 
Alright, down boy!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ben W

Pipkin28 said:


> Alright, down boy!!!! :whistling2:


 im not a dog


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Are we doing name badges, then???


I am!



Ben W said:


> need a hand lol:mf_dribble:


I think I can manage, Ben, thanks! :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Cannot wait for this show. I am getting soooo much stuff. God job flanny and FA are with me and manda, they can be our trolley!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'll get on badge designs tonight. Make sure you all call me by my real name when you meet me: 'flan'.
If anyone calls me Harvey I'll punch them.

If anyone calls me 'quiche' I'll go home.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'll get on badge designs tonight. Make sure you all call me by my real name when you meet me: 'flan'.
> If anyone calls me Harvey I'll punch them.
> 
> If anyone calls me 'quiche' I'll go home.


Where the hell have you been recently?! Will you please print me out my badge all nicely like you did yours for Kempton? :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ooo yay.. Badges! *dance*


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Where the hell have you been recently?! Will you please print me out my badge all nicely like you did yours for Kempton? :flrt:


 I beened workin'. and writing haikus.

Ready for this one I just wrote at work?

_Standing at the desk,_
_I've nothing better to do_
_Than write a haiku._

Now I've been sent to junior so I'll be here for the next TWO HOURS.

What time am I meeting yous? I know you said a couple of weeks ago but I want clarification bbz.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and I will make as many badges as possible. Get your requests in tonight guys.
Screen name plus your choice of frog. I'll print them off on Saturday at work and hand them out on Sunday (unless you want to do it yourself...)


----------



## Ben W

Good man.!!
I dont need one as its on my top im wearing, but nice you do them for others!!
: victory:: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Could I have mine with a milk frog please?
I can print it myself


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Could I have mine with a milk frog please?
> I can print it myself


Aiiiiiiiii. I'll get on it when I get home.

EDIT: Ben, it's because I feel so guilty for not having been on the forum for the last few days. It must've been manic in this section with the sheriff absent.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thank you


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I beened workin'. and writing haikus.
> 
> Ready for this one I just wrote at work?
> 
> _Standing at the desk,_
> _I've nothing better to do_
> _Than write a haiku._
> 
> Now I've been sent to junior so I'll be here for the next TWO HOURS.
> 
> What time am I meeting yous? I know you said a couple of weeks ago but I want clarification bbz.


Well we're picking Rhian up at half 8 and then will go straight to the harbour, so we'll be there by half 9 depending on traffic.



ipreferaflan said:


> Oh and I will make as many badges as possible. Get your requests in tonight guys.
> Screen name plus your choice of frog. I'll print them off on Saturday at work and hand them out on Sunday (unless you want to do it yourself...)


Can I have two badges? I need a snake one too for the snake section. I want one with one of my babies on it.


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh and I will make as many badges as possible. Get your requests in tonight guys.
> Screen name plus your choice of frog. I'll print them off on Saturday at work and hand them out on Sunday (unless you want to do it yourself...)


Please can I ask really nicely if you will make me one?!?!? :flrt: Would very much like an African Congo Frog in memory of little Ernest who was sadly eaten yesterday by the shark  

ps manda said you would......:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Well we're picking Rhian up at half 8 and then will go straight to the harbour, so we'll be there by half 9 depending on traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have two badges? I need a snake one too for the snake section. I want one with one of my babies on it.


Don't take the p*ss, manda. You don't even post in the snake section.

What frog do you want and what corn morph? I'll put them both on the same badge.



furryjen said:


> Please can I ask really nicely if you will make me one?!?!? :flrt: Would very much like an African Congo Frog in memory of little Ernest who was sadly eaten yesterday by the shark
> 
> ps manda said you would......:flrt:


DID SHE NOW?!
Sure thing. Xenopus species? Really not recommended that you mix these with fish... they don't get along.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Don't take the p*ss, manda. You don't even post in the snake section.
> 
> What frog do you want and what corn morph? I'll put them both on the same badge.
> 
> 
> DID SHE NOW?!
> Sure thing. Xenopus species? Really not recommended that you mix these with fish... they don't get along.


I only post pics in the snake section really, and they don't get many replies cos everyone hates corns. Sometimes I post answers to people's questions, and that's about it! You've already made me a badge with a horned frog which I like, and I would like an anery corn snake on it please!


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> DID SHE NOW?!
> Sure thing. Xenopus species? Really not recommended that you mix these with fish... they don't get along.


Well actually no.... he was a _Hymenochirus boettgeri_ :Na_Na_Na_Na: so one of those (right) ones please  those ones do get along.....

except clearly not with large bala sharks.......


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I only post pics in the snake section really, and they don't get many replies cos everyone hates corns. Sometimes I post answers to people's questions, and that's about it! You've already made me a badge with a horned frog which I like, and I would like an anery corn snake on it please!


I'll do my best.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'll do my best.


Two badges :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

furryjen said:


> Well actually no.... he was a _Hymenochirus boettgeri_ :Na_Na_Na_Na: so one of those (right) ones please  those ones do get along.....
> 
> except clearly not with large bala sharks.......


DON'T GET SMUG WITH ME.

Alright, I will get awn it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Two badges :flrt:


 Why two!?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Why two!?


Because I'm greedy. Nah, both pics on one will suffice.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Because I'm greedy. Nah, both pics on one will suffice.


Damn right they will you greedy britch.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Damn right they will you greedy britch.


You're going to help me carry my new viv at the show, for that! I'm getting some of those R. Fantastica that Richie bought recently so I'm getting one fo Richie's 40cm cube things! The car is gonna be FULL!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You're going to help me carry my new viv at the show, for that! I'm getting some of those R. Fantastica that Richie bought recently so I'm getting one fo Richie's 40cm cube things! The car is gonna be FULL!


Are you really?! Wow!
I'm on the look out for any females and ANYTHING Phyllomedusa.

Cheap vivs and decor'd be nice too.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Are you really?! Wow!
> I'm on the look out for any females and ANYTHING Phyllomedusa.
> 
> Cheap vivs and decor'd be nice too.


Yeah, can't wait! Dunno how we're going to go and get them though, they're up in Mansfield! Haha. We'll just drive probably, it's fun to drive places.
I think there's going to be a really good selection of frogs from what I've heard, so I don't think anyone's going to be leaving empty handed!
Richie's vivs aren't expensive, you should drop him a PM and get one off him! You can even get fully planted ones! :mf_dribble:
The car is really going to be stuffed, we're going to have to fit loads in the boot, two vivs and a shed loads of plants!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Having a mess up with my bank at the mo!:censor:

*If* it's sorted out in time, I'll be there.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Having a mess up with my bank at the mo!:censor:
> 
> *If* it's sorted out in time, I'll be there.


You need a badge, Ron!!


----------



## richie.b

made this viv to take to portsmouth for people to see how nice they can look


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> made this viv to take to portsmouth for people to see how nice they can look
> 
> image


WANT! I wish I could make something as cool as this, I'm going to use it as a guide for when I do mine!


----------



## richie.b

they actually look better in real life i think, just hope my tables got some electric to light this up :bash:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> they actually look better in real life i think, just hope my tables got some electric to light this up :bash:


It'll look awesome either way! I hope you're bringing an entire truck full of plants, because me and Matt are gonna need LOADS :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> It'll look awesome either way! I hope you're bringing an entire truck full of plants, because me and Matt are gonna need LOADS :lol2:


havent got any left used them all making my own vivs :whistling2:

yer got plenty to bring, mostly broms though


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yeah, can't wait! Dunno how we're going to go and get them though, they're up in Mansfield! Haha. We'll just drive probably, it's fun to drive places.
> I think there's going to be a really good selection of frogs from what I've heard, so I don't think anyone's going to be leaving empty handed!
> Richie's vivs aren't expensive, you should drop him a PM and get one off him! *You can even get fully planted ones!* :mf_dribble:
> The car is really going to be stuffed, we're going to have to fit loads in the boot, two vivs and a shed loads of plants!


Where's the fun in that?



richie.b said:


> they actually look better in real life i think, just hope my tables got some electric to light this up :bash:


What sizes do you do and what're yer prices. I need a bigger viv for my peacock soon.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy:










Let me know if you want me to adjust it in any way.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Furry Jen:










If anyone else wants one please just specify what frog you want plz chrz kthanksbyex


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I love it  my boss said he can print mine and pips on some sticky paper :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I love it  my boss said he can print mine and pips on some sticky paper :2thumb:


What a lovely guy.

Mandy:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> You're going to help me carry my new viv at the show, for that! I'm getting some of those R. Fantastica that Richie bought recently so I'm getting one fo Richie's 40cm cube things! The car is gonna be FULL!


Yeah I said earlier that FA and Flanny are going to be our trolley to carry everything. We will have to clear out the boot and probably take out the parcel shelf.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Suckazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> Suckazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


I do like that its quite funny looking. I think i have still got my mossy frog one somewhere, but you should print it out for me anyway....:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ooh, can I have a Hyla Versicolor... found this gorgeous pic if it makes it easy for you...











.............Or Kermit, seeing as I am the original muppet!

Thankeeverymuchly


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We get ours on special sticky paper :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We get ours on special sticky paper :2thumb::lol2:


Yay, no fiddly pins to worry about!!


----------



## firebelliedfreak

oooooooooohhhh 
will you make 2 for me
hows about firebelliedfreak with obvs a fbt and maybe a sryinge:whistling2:
and one saying firebelliedfreak's friend
plzzzz:flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Think I'll use mine as a new sig :lol2:


----------



## spider shane

im going with my other half. dose any know if some one will be selling pastel royal females as i really need one?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

spider shane said:


> im going with my other half. dose any know if some one will be selling pastel royal females as i really need one?


Think you would be better off going into the snakes section for an answer for this:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Fire bellied freak:










Your friend:










Pipkin:










and a new one for Matt:


----------



## Pipkin28

Thanks Flan, it looks great....... you're soooooo clever. I think I love you!!















:lol2:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Thanks Flan, it looks great....... you're soooooo clever. I think I love you!!
> 
> :lol2:


Save it for Sunday, bbz 



firebelliedfreak said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH


No problem. If anyone asks you who did it, tell them it was SHERIFF Flan.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

ipreferaflan said:


> Save it for Sunday, bbz
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. If anyone asks you who did it, tell them it was SHERIFF Flan.


 kk
will doo


----------



## firebelliedfreak

ive just told a friend SHERRIF and they would like to request one
for
jakedearman
a horned frog or summit like that:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

firebelliedfreak said:


> ive just told a friend SHERRIF and they would like to request one
> for
> jakedearman
> a horned frog or summit like that:blush:


It would be nice if Jake would come and see the sheriff first.

Luckily for him I'm feeling generous this evening.


----------



## golly47

hi sheriff could i get one please srawberry dartfrog also known as blue jeans.cheers:notworthy:


----------



## ipreferaflan

golly47 said:


> hi sheriff could i get one please srawberry dartfrog also known as blue jeans.cheers:notworthy:


Here you go, golly. Considering you called me sheriff.










It's not got very blue legs... but it was the easiest pic to work with.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> What a lovely guy.
> 
> Mandy:
> 
> image


Love it!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Love it!!


I'm glad to hear that.

Do you like my new avatar?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm glad to hear that.
> 
> Do you like my new avatar?


I also love it. I need the pope for mine.


----------



## golly47

dendrobatids pumilio can spell :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

golly47 said:


> dendrobatids pumilio can spell :lol2:


It was a pumilio!


----------



## golly47

cheers sherifffffff r u giving them out the show its going to be the first time feel like a virgin again:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

golly47 said:


> cheers sherifffffff r u giving them out the show its going to be the first time feel like a virgin again:lol2:


It's probs best if you print it out yourself as I might not be able to find you!


----------



## golly47

hav'nt got printer


----------



## ipreferaflan

Work/school/library?


----------



## sambridge15

aaaah so soon just mixed up some fresh cultures 4 days till darts !!!


----------



## Alex M

golly47 said:


> dendrobatids pumilio can spell :lol2:


Andy, it's (formally) Dendrobates pumilio you numpty!. Oophaga pumilio now. Dear oh dear, you need to swat up before Sunday my son (look forward to seeing you mate), Al

P.s Harvey, very impressive badges, i'll have a Cheryl Cole full frontal on mine please


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alex M said:


> Andy, it's (formally) Dendrobates pumilio you numpty!. Oophaga pumilio now. Dear oh dear, you need to swat up before Sunday my son (look forward to seeing you mate), Al
> 
> P.s Harvey, very impressive badges, i'll have a Cheryl Cole full frontal on mine please


I did try to make one with 'ALEX M' covering some... areas....

... But half way through (and I've no idea why it took me this long) I discovered it was a bit too suggestive to put on here.

Anyway, you don't need a badge. Everyone knows you're going to be the one going around checking everyone's correct use and pronunciations of the SCIENTIFIC (definitely not Latin!) names for Anurans.

I've been swatting up.


----------



## manda88

EDIT- thought this was off topic!!


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> Furry Jen:
> 
> image
> 
> If anyone else wants one please just specify what frog you want plz chrz kthanksbyex



Love it!! Thanks!! :flrt:


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I've been swatting up.
> 
> image


 
I :flrt: your new hair style, Sherriff!


----------



## TEENY

I want one of those badges !!!!! but can i have a Predominantly Off-Topic on mine


----------



## manda88

Gonna have to start charging for your services, Harv! :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

I will pay, to the value of one big assed huggle


----------



## Ben W

TEENY said:


> I will pay, to the value of one big assed huggle


 
be interesting to see how you pay me then lol


----------



## TEENY

Ben W said:


> be interesting to see how you pay me then lol


Told you beer and crisps  oh and cash for the flex lol
Maybe a hug too


----------



## Ben W

Cool!!!
See you sunday!!


----------



## manda88

I want hugs! Hugs from strangers are the best...


----------



## TEENY

Ben W said:


> Cool!!!
> See you sunday!!


See you Sunday Mr 


manda88 said:


> I want hugs! Hugs from strangers are the best...


Well find me and hug me, i always love hugs


----------



## manda88

TEENY said:


> See you Sunday Mr
> 
> Well find me and hug me, i always love hugs


Haha ok, you'll know who I am then cos I probably will just waltz up to you and hug you! As long as you hug back, it's all good, otherwise I'll look a bit special :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

TEENY said:


> I want one of those badges !!!!! but can i have a Predominantly Off-Topic on mine


Sure. What picture do you want? You getting the fast cat over to the (big, scary, intimidating) mainland?


----------



## TEENY

manda88 said:


> Haha ok, you'll know who I am then cos I probably will just waltz up to you and hug you! As long as you hug back, it's all good, otherwise I'll look a bit special :lol2:


I will.........or maybe i will scream rape :hmm:

Nah i will hug you back, if you are nervous just say hi im Manda first lol




ipreferaflan said:


> Sure. What picture do you want? You getting the fast cat over to the (big, scary, intimidating) mainland?


No car ferry it is slower but we can carry back WAY more stuff in a car 

Erm surprise me with a pic, i have loads of diff exotics lol


----------



## manda88

TEENY said:


> I will.........*or maybe i will scream rape* :hmm:
> 
> Nah i will hug you back, if you are nervous just say hi im Manda first lol
> 
> 
> 
> No car ferry it is slower but we can carry back WAY more stuff in a car
> 
> Erm surprise me with a pic, i have loads of diff exotics lol


Hahaha please don't, I'll get all the scary off topic lot on my case! :gasp:

I will prob introduce myself first if I'm feeling brave, I'm terrible at talking to new people!


----------



## ipreferaflan

TEENY said:


> I will.........or maybe i will scream rape :hmm:
> 
> Nah i will hug you back, if you are nervous just say hi im Manda first lol
> 
> 
> 
> No car ferry it is slower but we can carry back WAY more stuff in a car
> 
> Erm *surprise me with a pic*, i have loads of diff exotics lol


Aaaaaaaalright.


----------



## TEENY

manda88 said:


> Hahaha please don't, I'll get all the scary off topic lot on my case! :gasp:
> 
> I will prob introduce myself first if I'm feeling brave, I'm terrible at talking to new people!


HAhaa no need to be worried i am nice


----------



## ipreferaflan

teeny:









blobfish.


----------



## TEENY

ipreferaflan said:


> teeny:
> image
> 
> blobfish.


Hahahahhaaa i love blob fish they are awesome 

You are clever at making these, can you do me one with the picture off of this on it plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...age=1&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0&tx=82&ty=85


----------



## jakedearman

please can i have one for the member: harryp


----------



## ipreferaflan

TEENY said:


> Hahahahhaaa i love blob fish they are awesome
> 
> You are clever at making these, can you do me one with the picture off of this on it plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Google Image Result for http://www.superhappyfun.ca/images/blah-blah-blah.gif


With your screen name?



jakedearman said:


> please can i have one for the member: harryp


What picture/section?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We have our sticky badges made! They arent huge and in your face though :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

just got my student bursary through im filthy rich....for a student :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

ipreferaflan said:


> With your screen name?
> 
> 
> 
> What picture/section?


Yus please 
You are fab..talking constantly is what most people know me for lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Is this okay? I had to get rid of the caption because I feel it ruined the badge.


----------



## TEENY

ipreferaflan said:


> Is this okay? I had to get rid of the caption because I feel it ruined the badge.
> 
> image


That is fan-bloody-tastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so going to wear this 

Just got to find somewhere to print it now my printer is kaput, but no fear i will have it on


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I want hugs! Hugs from strangers are the best...


No, Hugs from ME are the best....:devil:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No, Hugs from ME are the best....:devil:


Haha sorry! But yes you do give fabulous hugs, you'll have to hug everyone to prove it.


----------



## RhianB87

I've missed all the badge fun :gasp:


I knew I shouldnt leave this place for a few days!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

2 DAYS TILL DARTFROGS AND LOT'S OF OTHER STUFFS.....:gasp:!!!!!


----------



## Alex M

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> 2 DAYS TILL DARTFROGS AND LOT'S OF OTHER STUFFS.....:gasp:!!!!!


Am also really looking forward this, and meeting everyone Matt - Hopefully Ben will let us squeeze in a pint (of brandy) after the show. What darts are you getting? Al


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I've missed all the badge fun :gasp:
> 
> 
> I knew I shouldnt leave this place for a few days!


You can still get a badge!! FLANNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

Alex M said:


> Am also really looking forward this, and meeting everyone Matt - Hopefully Ben will let us squeeze in a pint (of brandy) after the show. What darts are you getting? Al


I'm sure Ben's going to be doing a lot of squeezing from what I've heard....:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Alex M said:


> Am also really looking forward this, and meeting everyone Matt - Hopefully Ben will let us squeeze in a pint (of brandy) after the show. What darts are you getting? Al


I am getting some dendrobates Leucomelas. I want to get a pair. I have a temp home set up for them while I plant up the viv I am getting from Richie at the show.

I am also getting another viv off Richie and will be planting that up for mine and manda88 Ranitomeya Fantastica:mf_dribble: from spanner on here.

Just need to get lots of plants to make some awesome vivs.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> *my* Ranitomeya Fantastica


Cough.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Cough.


Better!!!


----------



## Alex M

manda88 said:


> I'm sure Ben's going to be doing a lot of squeezing from what I've heard....:lol2:


From what i've read, i suspect you maybe right Manda, thankfully i'm bringing plenty of kitchen towel.


----------



## Alex M

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I am getting some dendrobates Leucomelas. I want to get a pair. I have a temp home set up for them while I plant up the viv I am getting from Richie at the show.
> 
> I am also getting another viv off Richie and will be planting that up for mine and manda88 Ranitomeya Fantastica:mf_dribble: from spanner on here.
> 
> Just need to get lots of plants to make some awesome vivs.


Excellent, you can't go wrong with Leuc's - there were 2 or 3 (maybe more) tables selling darts last year (and previous years) - i will be picking some up myself, and hopefully some preordered Mantella's (if they are big enough by the time of the show that is!). I was getting a couple of Richie's superb vivs but there won't be room in the car now unfortunately (not to mention a little short on finances - been to too many weddings recently - aaargh!). So, have you preordered the leuc's mate?


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Better!!!


'Our' would have done! But they're mostly mine because the leucs are yours.



Alex M said:


> From what i've read, i suspect you maybe right Manda, thankfully i'm bringing plenty of kitchen towel.


That's good, I'm bringing a can of pepper spray just to be safe : victory:


----------



## Ben W

manda88 said:


> That's good, I'm bringing a can of pepper spray just to be safe : victory:


Cheers my dear, make me out to be like a stalker lol
btw pepper spray is for wimps!!!!


----------



## Alex M

Ben W said:


> Cheers my dear, make me out to be like a stalker lol
> btw pepper spray is for wimps!!!!


Don't worry bud - given that i seem to have grown a beard, i think i'll look more like a stalker than your good self, Al


----------



## manda88

Ben W said:


> Cheers my dear, make me out to be like a stalker lol
> btw pepper spray is for wimps!!!!


HAHAHA don't worry I don't mean it really, everyone knows you're lovely!! :flrt:


----------



## Ben W

manda88 said:


> HAHAHA don't worry I don't mean it really, everyone knows you're lovely!! :flrt:


keep digging!!!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Ben W said:


> keep digging!!!!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think that's enough compliments for one day, the others might get jealous!


----------



## jakedearman

with a salamander or newt would be good!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Alex M said:


> Excellent, you can't go wrong with Leuc's - there were 2 or 3 (maybe more) tables selling darts last year (and previous years) - i will be picking some up myself, and hopefully some preordered Mantella's (if they are big enough by the time of the show that is!). I was getting a couple of Richie's superb vivs but there won't be room in the car now unfortunately (not to mention a little short on finances - been to too many weddings recently - aaargh!). So, have you preordered the leuc's mate?


No I haven't which is why I want to get there early and hopefully pick some up. I don't know anyone who is selling them there. Im just hoping.


----------



## TEENY

manda88 said:


> HAHAHA don't worry I don't mean it really, everyone knows you're lovely!! :flrt:


He most definately is


----------



## ipreferaflan

Printed out me, matt and manda's badges today. Gonna do you one a bit later FA.


----------



## TEENY

ipreferaflan said:


> Printed out me, matt and manda's badges today. Gonna do you one a bit later FA.


Eep i am still trying to sort mine out lol. I had to ask for help on how to get it off here... lol


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Printed out me, matt and manda's badges today. Gonna do you one a bit later FA.


 
Wooo thanks :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

TEENY said:


> Eep i am still trying to sort mine out lol. I had to ask for help on how to get it off here... lol


haha you n00b.



FallenAngel said:


> Wooo thanks :2thumb:


What frog do you want?


----------



## TEENY

ipreferaflan said:


> haha you n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> What frog do you want?


 my noobishness is not funny  
I still can't get the bloody thing off here i tried word like they said, i am truely sad  I think i may have to make my own instead


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> haha you n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> What frog do you want?


Erm I guess I should have a FBT :Na_Na_Na_Na:



TEENY said:


> my noobishness is not funny
> I still can't get the bloody thing off here i tried word like they said, i am truely sad  I think i may have to make my own instead


 
Can you not right click on the picture and save it to your pc?


----------



## TEENY

FallenAngel said:


> Erm I guess I should have a FBT :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not right click on the picture and save it to your pc?


It won't save it  i dunno why, i have tried the option comes up but does nothing when i click it.............i give up. I have a hole in my head now from bending down to printer and smashing my head on mantis shelf on way back up ......................at least i know shelf is up well, it didn't budge


----------



## ipreferaflan

TEENY said:


> It won't save it  i dunno why, i have tried the option comes up but does nothing when i click it.............i give up. I have a hole in my head now from bending down to printer and smashing my head on mantis shelf on way back up ......................at least i know shelf is up well, it didn't budge


hahaaha. Right click, copy, paste in word.

I've been helping old people use computers all day at Ryde Library.


----------



## RhianB87

TEENY said:


> It won't save it  i dunno why, i have tried the option comes up but does nothing when i click it.............i give up. I have a hole in my head now from bending down to printer and smashing my head on mantis shelf on way back up ......................at least i know shelf is up well, it didn't budge


 
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._484844684313_535729313_6816627_2752964_n.jpg



can you save it from that?


----------



## TEENY

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaaha. Right click, copy, paste in word.
> 
> I've been helping old people use computers all day at Ryde Library.


This is what i thought. I got it to word
then couldn't get it off again 



FallenAngel said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._484844684313_535729313_6816627_2752964_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> can you save it from that?


Nope


----------



## Ben W

TEENY said:


> He most definately is


ssshhhh, they will all want a flexarium from me


----------



## ipreferaflan

TEENY said:


> This is what i thought. I got it to word
> then couldn't get it off again
> 
> 
> Nope


Get it in word then print.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Damn! Missed out on the badge frenzy- but I can at least look out for the peeps *with* badges- and avoid you if you look too wierd...:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Printed out me, matt and manda's badges today. Gonna do you one a bit later FA.


Woohoo! I'm so excited! I told my mum about the show earlier and the first think she said was 'NO MORE SNAKES!', she doesn't even know about Tambo or the newest girl, and only found out about Kiwi a few weeks ago! I just sweet talked her and said that if the snakes get too big to fit in the flat then I'll sell some..... obviously I have no intention whatsoever to sell any of them because I love them all too much, so hopefully we'll be able to get a house before they get too big! I'd say I've got at least 2 years before I need to start worrying...


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Woohoo! I'm so excited! I told my mum about the show earlier and the first think she said was 'NO MORE SNAKES!', she doesn't even know about Tambo or the newest girl, and only found out about Kiwi a few weeks ago! I just sweet talked her and said that if the snakes get too big to fit in the flat then I'll sell some..... obviously I have no intention whatsoever to sell any of them because I love them all too much, so hopefully we'll be able to get a house before they get too big! I'd say I've got at least 2 years before I need to start worrying...


Haha well you dont live with her so tell her to shhh :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Woohoo! I'm so excited! I told my mum about the show earlier and the first think she said was 'NO MORE SNAKES!', she doesn't even know about Tambo or the newest girl, and only found out about Kiwi a few weeks ago! I just sweet talked her and said that if the snakes get too big to fit in the flat then I'll sell some..... obviously I have no intention whatsoever to sell any of them because I love them all too much, so hopefully we'll be able to get a house before they get too big! *I'd say I've got at least 2 years before I need to start worrying...*


I dunno- Blue is over three feet long after only two years- but then he's not stuck in a RUB...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Haha well you dont live with her so tell her to shhh :whistling2:


Well this is what I keep saying to myself, but my mum is really scary sometimes, plus I hate lying to her! Matt's banned me from getting any more after the next three anyway :lol2: I don't mind not having any more though now cos even I can say I've got to the point where I've got enough!



Ron Magpie said:


> I dunno- Blue is over three feet long after only two years- but then he's not stuck in a RUB...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm just hoping that mine are slow growers, although the hatchlings are growing like grass, so I don't think I'm having much luck so far! When I first got Kimiko she was pretty tiny with a skinny little neck, but now she's huge and probably double the width she was before! I can't get over how different she looks since I got her :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Computer just died. I'm so annoyed that I could swear.


----------



## sambridge15

2 sleeps


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Computer just died. I'm so annoyed that I could swear.


Surely not!:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Which means I won't be able to make you a badge, FA.


----------



## jakedearman

can i have a badge for harryp please. there really cool. Hes going coz its his bday.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Which means I won't be able to make you a badge, FA.


I have just found the old one you made me on facebook, while having a nosey at everyone elses so I am happy :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ok, planning my route, so double-checking the details- *Havant* station, yes?


----------



## Ben W

Remember the Great South Run is on in Portsmouth tomorrow, so maybe worth checking if it will interfere with any travelling plans


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ben W said:


> Remember the Great South Run is on in Portsmouth tomorrow, so maybe worth checking if it will interfere with any travelling plans


They're complicated enough at this end! There will be no Jubilee Line as usual :devil:, so there's no point in me going into Victoria- I'll nbe better off going into Waterloo East and crossing over to the main station. Longer journey, though:whistling2: PLUS I'm having trouble finding out if I have to change on the way down, and if so, where.

Damn show better be worth it!


----------



## frogbmth

Ben W said:


> Remember the Great South Run is on in Portsmouth tomorrow, so maybe worth checking if it will interfere with any travelling plans


Great tip, found this

_"THE roads around the start and finish
on Southsea Common will be closed
from 7.00am. This will affect Pier Road,
Clarence Esplanade and Avenue de
Caen. All other roads in use for the event
across the city will close from 10.10am.
If you arrive into the city after 10.00am
on race day please be aware that road
closures required for the course will
mean that you will not be able to get
close to the seafront so please use the
city centre car parks and walk in"









_


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ahah, found my route!: victory:

Roughly three-hour journey, but do-able.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Ahah, found my route!: victory:
> 
> Roughly three-hour journey, but do-able.


About the same as ours then!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> About the same as ours then!


Yep, I'd better make sure I have a good book!:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

1 sleep!!! i have about a 1 min walk :Na_Na_Na_Na: long journey for me ....also means I get pick of the frogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> 1 sleep!!! i have about a 1 min walk :Na_Na_Na_Na: long journey for me ....also means I get pick of the frogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, you need _some_ compensation for living down there...:whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, you need _some_ compensation for living down there...:whistling2:


true this is the place dreams go to die....


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> true this is the place dreams go to die....


Lol, actually, I've only been down that way a few times, but it seemed pretty nice.


----------



## TEENY

Only one more sleep !!!!!
Thanks for the badge making and the emailing for me my lovely peoples. It is now made and even has a pin attatched  
I have to admit that i didn't make it, Incy did coz i am officially a dunce with pc stuff lol


----------



## RhianB87

TEENY said:


> Only one more sleep !!!!!
> Thanks for the badge making and the emailing for me my lovely peoples. It is now made and even has a pin attatched
> I have to admit that i didn't make it, Incy did coz i am officially a dunce with pc stuff lol


Haha, at least its all sorted now :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We have special stickers :lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We have special stickers :lol2:


I think mine is appropriate, i injured myself trying to get it off pc, and i still had help :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a badge that says "f**khead"


----------



## Ben W

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want a badge that says "f**khead"


 sounds about right


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Are we exchanging phone numbers?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ben W said:


> sounds about right


Thanks man.


----------



## Ben W

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thanks man.


You walked into that, what did you expect??, lol


----------



## richie.b

sambridge15 said:


> 1 sleep!!! i have about a 1 min walk :Na_Na_Na_Na: long journey for me ....also means I get pick of the frogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you dont really get the pick of the frogs people that have tables get in first so they get the pick :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Richie: What 'brand' do you trade under? I'll look out for it.


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> @Richie: What 'brand' do you trade under? I'll look out for it.


Im not trading under a brand Ron, but ill be the one viv dartfrog vivs lots of plants and plenty of bags of moss :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> Im not trading under a brand Ron, but ill be the one viv dartfrog vivs lots of plants and plenty of bags of moss :2thumb:


Well, that narrows it down!:lol2: I'll look out for you!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> you dont really get the pick of the frogs people that have tables get in first so they get the pick :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well then, if you see two lovely little leucs that could come home with me for a good price.........

You could put my name down on them:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

aaaaah in 24 hours i wont be looking at an empty viv anymore!!!!! i still cant decide between leucs or azureus .....


----------



## firebelliedfreak

just think this time tommorrow we will be arguing over who go tthe best deals ect:2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

firebelliedfreak said:


> just think this time tommorrow we will be arguing over who go tthe best deals ect:2thumb:


dunno about that rubbing it in the faces of people who didnt go is alot more likely


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

10pm bed time for me tonight! getting up at 5.30 :gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

Odd question but does anyone have any animals they feed mealworms to as a stable?

There is a reason why I am asking


----------



## Horsfield

See you all there or at the pub......:2thumb:


----------



## redcherry

FallenAngel said:


> Odd question but does anyone have any animals they feed mealworms to as a stable?
> 
> There is a reason why I am asking



yes, i have three leos. why do you ask? : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Odd question but does anyone have any animals they feed mealworms to as a stable?
> 
> *There is a reason why I am asking *


Not as a staple; I'm a firm believer in varying foods as much as possible, but I do get them in occasionally for my plated lizard- and nearly all of my frogs like to eat the beetles:2thumb:

What is the reason?


----------



## RhianB87

Well my mealworm colony has had a bit to much of sexy time and I am over run with baby meal worms, I have far to many to feed one gecko so I am going to give some away if anyone is interested.


----------



## redcherry

FallenAngel said:


> Well my mealworm colony has had a bit to much of sexy time and I am over run with baby meal worms, I have far to many to feed one gecko so I am going to give some away if anyone is interested.



ill take a few off your hands. what time will you be there?


----------



## RhianB87

redcherry said:


> ill take a few off your hands. what time will you be there?


From the start I think, will be there will Manda, Matt and Flan


----------



## redcherry

FallenAngel said:


> From the start I think, will be there will Manda, Matt and Flan



ok, ill find you. have you got a table?


----------



## RhianB87

redcherry said:


> ok, ill find you. have you got a table?


na just looking around.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> na just looking around.


Out of interest, though, have you ever tried the beetles with your frogs? As I posted somewhere or other, I 'dissected' some wild-caught frog droppings in various countries, and beetle wing cases and broken snail shells were common to most, which suggests that in the wild this is a normal part of the diet.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Out of interest, though, have you ever tried the beetles with your frogs? As I posted somewhere or other, I 'dissected' some wild-caught frog droppings in various countries, and beetle wing cases and broken snail shells were common to most, which suggests that in the wild this is a normal part of the diet.


I haven't actually. How could I feed them though because the FBTs are mostly in water with rocks and ledges as their land area.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Goodnight peoples..see you tomorrow!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I haven't actually. How could I feed them though because the FBTs are mostly in water with rocks and ledges as their land area.


 On the rocks and ledges, maybe in a shallowish bowl, if you can find space. The frogs will jump right in. My lot have a fairly extensive island, so I can chuck them in a few at a time onto the land area- they always get eaten before they get a chance to drown.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> On the rocks and ledges, maybe in a shallowish bowl, if you can find space. The frogs will jump right in. My lot have a fairly extensive island, so I can chuck them in a few at a time onto the land area- they always get eaten before they get a chance to drown.


I will try that next time I feed them


----------



## firebelliedfreak

morning post yay!

im gunna get me a something:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Best repshow evar!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

what did you all buy?was there any african pygmy dormice????:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## manda88

Can't say I saw any mice, none that were alive anyway! Lots and lots of leopard geckos, beardies, corns, royals, a few bugs, scorpions and tarantulas, and a pretty decent array of amphibs! There were some lovely dying PDFs, much nicer looking than in the pics, a handful of axolotls and cute little pacmans. Looking forward to next year already!!


----------



## andaroo

did u buy anything manda?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Can't say I saw any mice, none that were alive anyway! Lots and lots of leopard geckos, beardies, corns, royals, a few bugs, scorpions and tarantulas, and a pretty decent array of amphibs! There were some lovely dying PDFs, much nicer looking than in the pics, a handful of axolotls and cute little pacmans. Looking forward to next year already!!


Those pacmans were sooo cute!


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> Can't say I saw any mice, none that were alive anyway! Lots and lots of leopard geckos, beardies, corns, royals, a few bugs, scorpions and tarantulas, and a pretty decent array of amphibs! There were some lovely dying PDFs, much nicer looking than in the pics, a handful of axolotls and cute little pacmans. Looking forward to next year already!!


i got some of the tincs surinam  these stunner's was an amazing show so much variety for once id say its gone from 90% beardies leos corns royals and crestys down to 40-50% there was a stall for just about everything 

it looked like the dart breeder did very well had 120 of the queens from me alone :gasp:


----------



## sambridge15




----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> did u buy anything manda?


Yup got a pair of tiny leucs, a corn snake, two vivs and looooads of plants! Almost got a mojave royal python as well but didn't get it in the end, not sure whether I regret not buying it or not though...


----------



## selina20

I got my 1st froggy


----------



## sambridge15

they def need to start making pras at least 2 a year the que was massive they must have made a fortune!!! was so funny about 3 police cars/vans drove past in the morning and i think every1 though it was those apa c*nts but really the police station is the opposit side of the car park :lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

selina20 said:


> I got my 1st froggy


It wont be your only frog for long :2thumb:


----------



## selina20

FallenAngel said:


> It wont be your only frog for long :2thumb:


Will be because the other half is fussy lol. Took me ages to let me have a pacman. Saw one in a shop the other week £24 plus set up and he said no. Was surprised he let me buy one today lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I hate you all.


----------



## Jezza84

i didint go either morg :bash: but i did get some R. ventrimaculatus tads today though :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

This is who we brought home!





































:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

And WHERE is the pictures of today that was promised?


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> And WHERE is the pictures of today that was promised?


I got one of us in the queue...


----------



## chrism

I 'think' I kinda met Teeny... I was the guy in the red hoody with the 2 fridges on legs and a blonde girl. If you can translate that I guess it means it was you!

Anyway, was a good show. Glad got there very early as was pretty packed when left. Didnt head to the pub as my mate was on a hinge back tortoise mission so we had to drive to bournemouth.

Really wish i'd got some of those red spot garters though...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Nevermind all these fancy darts and blobs with gobs, Was there many bufonids there?


----------



## colinm

Nice Garters Chris but the San Fransicos are better !!!


----------



## chrism

colinm said:


> Nice Garters Chris but the San Fransicos are better !!!


Agreed- and if I spotted some I think I would have bought...


----------



## firebelliedfreak

REDDEV1L said:


> Nevermind all these fancy darts and blobs with gobs, Was there many bufonids there?


a friend of mine collected some brogersmai if that counts lol

i got
amphibs
2x bombina variegata (1.1)
4x rana lessonae (0.0.4)
total £12
snakies
2x common boas (1.1)
total £60


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Nevermind all these fancy darts and blobs with gobs, Was there many bufonids there?


No. Although Alex tells me he had some nice green toads earlier, but they were gone by the time I got there:devil:

Mostly darts (of course) and horned frogs (ditto). There were some really lovely baby pool frogs, but no toads.


----------



## Alex M

Ron Magpie said:


> No. Although Alex tells me he had some nice green toads earlier, but they were gone by the time I got there:devil:
> 
> Mostly darts (of course) and horned frogs (ditto). There were some really lovely baby pool frogs, but no toads.


Have no fear mate - you're on the list (and i only bought a couple of pots of tads that were divvied out - Richie had some!).


----------



## Ron Magpie

Alex M said:


> Have no fear mate - you're on the list (and i only bought a couple of pots of tads that were divvied out - Richie had some!).


Not blaming you, mate- can't, anyway, 'cos I owe you a pint!:2thumb: In any case, both you and Richie did your bit, and I'm now the proud owner of a female golden treefrog for my my male- and both of you made efforts to help me out with that. I will definitely be attending shows from now on (I was a Show Virgin today, after all:blush, if only for the social bit. Met some seriously nice people today.


----------



## REDDEV1L

WOOHOO finally Ron will shup about golden treefrogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Shame there wasn't many toads....but in a way im glad I didn't miss out on much :lol2:

Trying to convince my mother to let me bring my bufo in the kitchen overwinter....She ain't having it unfortunately :whip:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well I spent all my money :lol2: Took me ages to choose, but I came home with another crestie and an unexpected green fantasy horned frog... bargain at £20! Here she is:

















Was lovely to meet everyone :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yeah, Jazza tried to tempt me with 'three at once'. But I resisted. 'Cos I'm strong like that.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, Jazza tried to tempt me with 'three at once'. But I resisted. 'Cos I'm strong like that.


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, if you'd set me up with the tattood guy...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex M

Ron Magpie said:


> Not blaming you, mate- can't, anyway, 'cos I owe you a pint!:2thumb: In any case, both you and Richie did your bit, and I'm now the proud owner of a female golden treefrog for my my male- and both of you made efforts to help me out with that. I will definitely be attending shows from now on (I was a Show Virgin today, after all:blush, if only for the social bit. Met some seriously nice people today.


Pleased i could (attempt to) help mate - and you're right, nice to meet such good folks, and yes - next pints on you! Al


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> Not blaming you, mate- can't, anyway, 'cos I owe you a pint!:2thumb: In any case, both you and Richie did your bit, and I'm now the proud owner of a female golden treefrog for my my male- and both of you made efforts to help me out with that. I will definitely be attending shows from now on (I was a Show Virgin today, after all:blush, if only for the social bit. Met some seriously nice people today.


Glad you managed to get your treefrog after Ron did you get it from southcoast after.
nice to meet you today, along with everyone else i met today that i hadnt before :2thumb:
great day couldnt have gone better :no1:


----------



## richie.b

chrism said:


> I 'think' I kinda met Teeny... I was the guy in the red hoody with the 2 fridges on legs and a blonde girl. If you can translate that I guess it means it was you!
> 
> Anyway, was a good show. Glad got there very early as was pretty packed when left. Didnt head to the pub as my mate was on a hinge back tortoise mission so we had to drive to bournemouth.
> 
> Really wish i'd got some of those red spot garters though...


Nice to see you again Chris, you disappeared before i really had chance to chat bit mad first couple of hours, we'll have to catch up soon

and those garters were stunning, used to see these all the time as a kid but dont see them so much now, always nice to see something different at the shows


----------



## TEENY

chrism said:


> I 'think' I kinda met Teeny... I was the guy in the red hoody with the 2 fridges on legs and a blonde girl. If you can translate that I guess it means it was you!
> 
> Anyway, was a good show. Glad got there very early as was pretty packed when left. Didnt head to the pub as my mate was on a hinge back tortoise mission so we had to drive to bournemouth.
> 
> Really wish i'd got some of those red spot garters though...


Yus you did mr fridge dude 
Loved meeting the amphib people, you were not all wierd like i thought.well excpet Ben :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

It was nice to meet everyone as well. Shame I didnt get to meet Jazzy and Pipkin  I am sure there will be another time though.

Richie, how many frogs did you come home with in the end?


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> It was nice to meet everyone as well. Shame I didnt get to meet Jazzy and Pipkin  I am sure there will be another time though.
> 
> Richie, how many frogs did you come home with in the end?


 
just 1 or 2 :whistling2: i went back after i spoke to you there and got some pool frogs and marbled newts, well i thought it would be rude not to, especially at those prices
lovely to meet you today, looked like you were having a good day, mind you flanman was like a kid in a sweetshop :mf_dribble: and Matt and Manda really need a bigger house :gasp:
shame you didnt meet Jazzy and Pipkin i met them only knew them because of there badges so that was a good idea


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> just 1 or 2 :whistling2: i went back after i spoke to you there and got some pool frogs and marbled newts, well i thought it would be rude not to, especially at those prices
> lovely to meet you today, looked like you were having a good day, mind you flanman was like a kid in a sweetshop :mf_dribble: *and Matt and Manda really need a bigger house* :gasp:
> shame you didnt meet Jazzy and Pipkin i met them only knew them because of there badges so that was a good idea


:lol2: We really do!! We've been talking about doing the rent to buy scheme so we can get a house, so who knows, in a few months time we could be drowning in animals in our very own house!
Me and Matt met Jazz and Pip very briefly, will definitely have to stick around for longer next time!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> Glad you managed to get your treefrog after Ron did you get it from southcoast after.
> nice to meet you today, along with everyone else i met today that i hadnt before :2thumb:
> great day couldnt have gone better :no1:


I did indeed! Shame you didn't come to the pub- some great conversations going on.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Damn I wanted those pool frogs!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Damn I wanted those pool frogs!


 I was tempted by them, too, but space is getting really critical! I wonder if I actually _need_ a bed...

There were some fab Exos going cheap as well- I just couldn't hack carrying one all the way back on the train.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I also got some plastic dart frogs, because I ran out of space and money :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

richie.b said:


> just 1 or 2 :whistling2: i went back after i spoke to you there and got some pool frogs and marbled newts, well i thought it would be rude not to, especially at those prices
> lovely to meet you today, looked like you were having a good day, mind you *flanman was like a kid in a sweetshop* :mf_dribble: and Matt and Manda really need a bigger house :gasp:
> shame you didnt meet Jazzy and Pipkin i met them only knew them because of there badges so that was a good idea


haha was it really that obvious? Went in aiming for maybe some cork bark and decor... maybe a viv.

Came out with leucs and a richie special. Speaking of which... I ordered some gorilla glue last night. What do I do with it? I want my viv to look like YOURS!



Ron Magpie said:


> I was tempted by them, too, but space is getting really critical! *I wonder if I actually need a bed...*
> 
> There were some fab Exos going cheap as well- I just couldn't hack carrying one all the way back on the train.


Sleep on the floor!


----------



## richie.b

ipreferaflan said:


> haha was it really that obvious? Went in aiming for maybe some cork bark and decor... maybe a viv.
> 
> Came out with leucs and a richie special. Speaking of which... I ordered some gorilla glue last night. What do I do with it? I want my viv to look like YOURS!
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep on the floor!


 
You can have a viv like mine my young apprentice, nar seriously its easy to use put the viv on its back first spray the glass poor some gorrila glue on the glass even it out with a piece of card or similar till its about 3mm thick thats all, then spray the glue place your pits of wood where you want them leave a minute or two then press wet eco earth into the glue, spray a bit more under the wood so the glue will foam up more and hold the wood, then just press more earth into the bits that rise and keep pressing the glue down if it rises to much. Then after its gone hard turn the viv on its side and repeat, its easy to do and you cant really mess it up 
then when its finished youll have to put pictures up :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

richie.b said:


> You can have a viv like mine my young apprentice, nar seriously its easy to use put the viv on its back first spray the glass poor some gorrila glue on the glass even it out with a piece of card or similar till its about 3mm thick thats all, then spray the glue place your pits of wood where you want them leave a minute or two then press wet eco earth into the glue, spray a bit more under the wood so the glue will foam up more and hold the wood, then just press more earth into the bits that rise and keep pressing the glue down if it rises to much. Then after its gone hard turn the viv on its side and repeat, its easy to do and you cant really mess it up
> then when its finished youll have to put pictures up :2thumb:


Sounds ezpz. I cannae wait! OBVIOUSLY there will be pictures.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Sounds ezpz. I cannae wait! OBVIOUSLY there will be pictures.


Hey Harvey, how are your little guys doing? Are they hiding away at the moment? Let me know how you get on with your gorilla glue. I am doing a clay background for mine.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Harvey, how are your little guys doing? Are they hiding away at the moment? Let me know how you get on with your gorilla glue. I am doing a clay background for mine.


Mine are out and about. Fed them some small crickets today.

They're a bit jumpy when I go near the tank but they're not hiding. What about yours?


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> *just 1 or 2* :whistling2: i went back after i spoke to you there and got some pool frogs and marbled newts, well i thought it would be rude not to, especially at those prices
> lovely to meet you today, looked like you were having a good day, mind you flanman was like a kid in a sweetshop :mf_dribble: and Matt and Manda really need a bigger house :gasp:
> shame you didnt meet Jazzy and Pipkin i met them only knew them because of there badges so that was a good idea


1 or 2 hundred :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ARGHHH I have micro crickets everywhere!!! First feed of the FBT's and it went badly wrong!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Mine are out and about. Fed them some small crickets today.
> 
> They're a bit jumpy when I go near the tank but they're not hiding. What about yours?


Mine are in there little hides at the moment, i was going to chuck some fruit flys in for them tomorrow. They are awesome though. When you starting your build then?


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Flanman: I wondered (after you'd gone) whether one bean weevil culture would be enough- I was thinking about buying you another to seed some new cultures, while you used one to feed- but I forgot!:blush:

Just as well, I suppose, though, since you'd gone by the time we got to the pub- and I've currently got nothing that needs food that small.


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> @Flanman: I wondered (after you'd gone) whether one bean weevil culture would be enough- I was thinking about buying you another to seed some new cultures, while you used one to feed- but I forgot!:blush:
> 
> Just as well, I suppose, though, since you'd gone by the time we got to the pub- and I've currently got nothing that needs food that small.


the leucs might not like the bean weavil anyway Ron not all darts eat them, theyre to big and hard for most but the biggest of darts. The only thing of mine that used to eat them was terribilis, but then theyll tackle third crickets, and the larger tincs


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> 1 or 2 hundred :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ARGHHH I have micro crickets everywhere!!! First feed of the FBT's and it went badly wrong!


 
well like i said couldnt say no at those prices :blush: did you see my pair of azureus and giant african bullfrog i got for the other half, she likes the bigger frogs
and you know those crickets will live to adulthood now theve escaped dont you, if you wanted them to live in the tub they wouldnt


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> well like i said couldnt say no at those prices :blush: did you see my pair of azureus and giant african bullfrog i got for the other half, she likes the bigger frogs
> and you know those crickets will live to adulthood now theve escaped dont you, if you wanted them to live in the tub they wouldnt


I saw the bullfrog. It was very cute in its little tub :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Dont say that.. They are black crickets.... :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> the leucs might not like the bean weavil anyway Ron not all darts eat them, theyre to big and hard for most but the biggest of darts. The only thing of mine that used to eat them was terribilis, but then theyll tackle third crickets, and the larger tincs


I take the point- but unless I missed them somewhere, there were no fruit flies or micro crickets at the show at all.



EDIT: My roaches are out and chomping on apple, bless! ;-)


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Just chucked a few fruitflys in with them and both the leucs have had a couple. Really pleased, hopefully they will settle in and like there new home. They are in there temp set up for the moment. Need to set up the viv i bought from richie. then they can go in there. Its really sweet as they both have gone into there own separate coconut hides.:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just chucked a few fruitflys in with them and both the leucs have had a couple. Really pleased, hopefully they will settle in and like there new home. They are in there temp set up for the moment. Need to set up the viv i bought from richie. then they can go in there. *Its really sweet as they both have gone into there own separate coconut hides.*:2thumb:


 They hate each other. It's 'Wifeswap Frogsville'.


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> I take the point- but unless I missed them somewhere, there were no fruit flies or micro crickets at the show at all.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My roaches are out and chomping on apple, bless! ;-)


no i didnt see any fruit flies, i know Simon T who flan got the leucs off had pinheads earlier in the day dont know if he sold them all though


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just chucked a few fruitflys in with them and both the leucs have had a couple. Really pleased, hopefully they will settle in and like there new home. They are in there temp set up for the moment. Need to set up the viv i bought from richie. then they can go in there. Its really sweet as they both have gone into there own separate coconut hides.:2thumb:


youll be alright with these Matt there realy bold and not hard to keep for someone with your experience, most darts dont take long to start feeding when moved


----------



## Pipkin28

Evening, peeps!!

Great to finally meet a few of you yesterday! And, I'm sorry, I have to say this loud and proud.....

I LOVE RON MAGPIE!!!!



(OK, and you as well Ben!! Just hope your missus doesn't see this :lol2


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Mine are in there little hides at the moment, i was going to chuck some fruit flys in for them tomorrow. They are awesome though. When you starting your build then?


As soon as my stuff arrives. Gorilla glue is coming tomorrow hopefully...so... THEN!



Ron Magpie said:


> @Flanman: I wondered (after you'd gone) whether one bean weevil culture would be enough- I was thinking about buying you another to seed some new cultures, while you used one to feed- but I forgot!:blush:
> 
> Just as well, I suppose, though, since you'd gone by the time we got to the pub- and I've currently got nothing that needs food that small.


It's alright. I've got crickets to feed them until fruit flies arrive. They aren't micro but they are certainly small enough. Thanks for the thought old boy.



richie.b said:


> the leucs might not like the bean weavil anyway Ron not all darts eat them, theyre to big and hard for most but the biggest of darts. The only thing of mine that used to eat them was terribilis, but then theyll tackle third crickets, and the larger tincs


They'll love them.



Pipkin28 said:


> Evening, peeps!!
> 
> Great to finally meet a few of you yesterday! And, I'm sorry, I have to say this loud and proud.....
> 
> I LOVE FLAN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (OK, and you as well Ben!! Just hope your missus doesn't see this :lol2


Have you forgiven us yet?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Evening, peeps!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE RON MAGPIE!!!!


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

We love you :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm touched darlins- not sure what I've done to deserve it, though!

And Flanny: we all loved you too!:no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> As soon as my stuff arrives. Gorilla glue is coming tomorrow hopefully...so... THEN!
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright. I've got crickets to feed them until fruit flies arrive. They aren't micro but they are certainly small enough. Thanks for the thought *old boy*.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you forgiven us yet?


No problem, child.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Have you forgiven us yet?


 
I'm still thinking on that one, Quiche boy!!!!

I might need some SERIOUS sucking up to be done, followed by gratuitous flattery :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Someone called him quiche, thats why he went home!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Someone called him quiche, thats why he went home!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


I'd be the same, if somebody called me 'Ron Rook' or 'Ron Jackdaw'...














...No, I wouldn't, actually:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> I'd be the same, if somebody called me 'Ron Rook' or 'Ron Jackdaw'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...No, I wouldn't, actually:lol2:


Especially if he had tattoo's and worked in a rep shop somewhere in Pompey..... :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Especially if he had tattoo's and worked in a rep shop somewhere in Pompey..... :whistling2:


 *He* could call me anything he wanted...:mf_dribble:


But sadly, I think not. *Why on earth did I go to a breeders' meeting???*


Hehehe


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> *He* could call me anything he wanted...:mf_dribble:


 
As long as he called you...!!!


Yeah baby!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Theres a pic of him on their fb page :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Theres a pic of him on their fb page :whistling2:


Please don't tell me that!:gasp:


----------



## Ben W

Oh Ron, you tart!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ben W said:


> Oh Ron, you tart!!!!!!:2thumb:


 
Quiche II - The revenge of the killer flan!

Quick, somebody buy the rights and make a film..... if only we knew somebody from the industry..... anyone???


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ben W said:


> Oh Ron, you tart!!!!!!:2thumb:


Just 'cos you're on a diet, doesn't mean you can't look at the menu...:whistling2:


----------



## Ben W

Ron Magpie said:


> Just 'cos you're on a diet, doesn't mean you can't look at the menu...:whistling2:


I was looking, but i think i got away with it


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> I'd be the same, if somebody called me 'Ron Rook' or 'Ron Jackdaw'...


Always wondered....where does Magpie come from ?


----------



## Ben W

Pipkin28 said:


> Quick, somebody buy the rights and make a film..... if only we knew somebody from the industry..... anyone???


Herp Academy!!!!!


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> Came out with leucs and a richie special.


That in no way sounds dodgy haha


----------



## Alex M

Pipkin28 said:


> Especially if he had tattoo's and worked in a rep shop somewhere in Pompey..... :whistling2:


Haha - I know exactly who you're on about Ally... Paul @ Emsworth Aquaria


----------



## Alex M

Yep, and word of the day was definitely from Ron - 'Breeders'!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Alex M said:


> Yep, and word of the day was definitely from Ron - 'Breeders'!


:2thumb:


----------



## chrism

richie.b said:


> Nice to see you again Chris, you disappeared before i really had chance to chat bit mad first couple of hours, we'll have to catch up soon


Sorry mate, it got too busy for me so legged it to shops with mates so buy multiple hunge back tortoises!

Need to talk to you about more moss...



TEENY said:


> Yus you did mr fridge dude
> Loved meeting the amphib people, you were not all wierd like i thought.well excpet Ben :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Some are weird...

For people confused, i'm not a fridge, but the 2 guys I went with are...



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I also got some plastic dart frogs, because I ran out of space and money :lol2:
> image


Who had these? I would bought a load!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Always wondered....where does Magpie come from ?


Oh, 'Magpie' was a name I used on another forum. I like magpies; they are intelligent, always look good and are really sly- just like me!:lol2:


----------



## TEENY

Ron Magpie said:


> @Flanman: I wondered (after you'd gone) whether one bean weevil culture would be enough- I was thinking about buying you another to seed some new cultures, while you used one to feed- but I forgot!:blush:
> 
> Just as well, I suppose, though, since you'd gone by the time we got to the pub- and I've currently got nothing that needs food that small.


iF YOU WANT A BIGGER COLONY, GET SOME BLACK EYED BEANS PUT A THIN LAYER ION BOTTOM OF BIG SWEET JAR ADD YOUR CULTURE AND PUT SOMEWHERE WARM, YOU WILL HAVE THOUSANDS
oops just realised caps was on didn't mean to shout lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm still thinking on that one, Quiche boy!!!!
> 
> I might need some SERIOUS sucking up to be done, followed by gratuitous flattery :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh piplet! I'm sorry. I'm so sorry. I love you, piplet.
I'm about to give blood. What type are you? I COULD BE SAVING YOUR LIFE IN THE FUTURE!

If that doesn't make me forgive you...well!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Someone called him quiche, thats why he went home!


Incrisis genuinely called me ipreferaquiche. I hate quiche.



TEENY said:


> iF YOU WANT A BIGGER COLONY, GET SOME BLACK EYED BEANS PUT A THIN LAYER ION BOTTOM OF BIG SWEET JAR ADD YOUR CULTURE AND PUT SOMEWHERE WARM, YOU WILL HAVE THOUSANDS
> oops just realised caps was on didn't mean to shout lol


OKAY I WILL DO THAT THANKS FOR THE ADVICE


----------



## incrisis

ipreferaflan said:


> Incrisis genuinely called me ipreferaquiche. I hate quiche.


Yes, yes I did .. 

Although that did change to Ipreferatart ... which you seemed to enjoy very much ..


----------

